# Napoli-Milan: lunedì 22 febbraio ore 21.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Napoli-Milan, lunedì 22 febbraio 2016 ore 21.00.

Nella ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A c'è Napoli-Milan, la partita è in programma lunedì 22 febbraio 2016 alle ore 21.00 presso lo stadio San Paolo di Napoli.

La gara di andata è terminata con la vittoria per 4-0 del Napoli.

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 21.00 di lunedì 22 febbraio 2016.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e, come sempre, i voti degli utenti per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Questa è dura sul serio.


----------



## Tobi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Solitamente, quando la Juve batte una sua concorrente per il titolo, poi questa va in crisi, mi girano le balls se la Juve rivince il campionato ma io voglio crederci per la lotta champions quindi speriamo di andare a Napoli per vincere


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Febbraio 2016)

se la giocassimo a san siro la vinceremmo di sicuro...al san paolo è tremendamente complicato per chiunque anche per la juve


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Questa non la perdiamo. Credo finirà in pareggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Napoli nettamente favorito. Però mai dar nulla per scontato. Forza Milan!


----------



## Morghot (14 Febbraio 2016)

Giuro che mi vien da sperare nella vittoria del napoli... anzi senza tanti giri di parola spero nella sua vittoria lol.

Si deve tifare per il bene superiore, non può vincere sempre il male (juve), anche a costo di una nostra sconfitta.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Giuro che mi vien da sperare nella vittoria del napoli... anzi senza tanti giri di parola spero nella sua vittoria lol.
> 
> Si deve tifare per il bene superiore, non può vincere sempre il male (juve), anche a costo di una nostra sconfitta.



Stai male.


----------



## Morghot (14 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Stai male.


Ma su non prendiamoci in giro, preferisci vedere ancora quei gobbi alzare lo scudo? 
Io tifo con tutto il cuore napoli per la corsa scudetto e preferisco perdere sta partita se può servire... ovvio che dico questo visto che la nostra massima aspirazione è un quarto posto e non inficia niente.

Poi per carità c'è anche chi non sopporta il napoli e potrei capirli, ma insomma come si può non tifare napoli per la corsa scudetto se non si hanno antipatie verso di loro?


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma su non prendiamoci in giro, preferisci vedere ancora quei gobbi alzare lo scudo?
> Io tifo con tutto il cuore napoli per la corsa scudetto e preferisco perdere sta partita se può servire... ovvio che dico questo visto che la nostra massima aspirazione è un quarto posto e non inficia niente.
> 
> Poi per carità c'è anche chi non sopporta il napoli e potrei capirli, ma insomma come si può non tifare napoli per la corsa scudetto se non si hanno antipatie verso di loro?



Ma chissenefrega dello scudetto. Si pensa al Milan e basta, se vuoi fare un favore al Napoli vinci con la Juve quando arriverà a S.Siro.


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega dello scudetto. Si pensa al Milan e basta, se vuoi fare un favore al Napoli vinci con la Juve quando arriverà a S.Siro.


*
A me il Napoli sta pure sulle palle tra l'altro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Affronteremo il Napoli nel miglior momento possibile per noi, loro sono giustamente delusi da ieri, e si giocherà conoscendo tutti i risultati delle altre

Tutta la pressione è sul Napoli, ma sarà durissima lo stesso


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma su non prendiamoci in giro, preferisci vedere ancora quei gobbi alzare lo scudo?
> Io tifo con tutto il cuore napoli per la corsa scudetto e preferisco perdere sta partita se può servire... ovvio che dico questo visto che la nostra massima aspirazione è un quarto posto e non inficia niente.
> 
> Poi per carità c'è anche chi non sopporta il napoli e potrei capirli, ma insomma come si può non tifare napoli per la corsa scudetto se non si hanno antipatie verso di loro?



preferisco 300 scudetti alla juve che un trofeo tim al napoli.
Il napoli/fiorentina/roma sono squadre che non sanno vincere e sopratutto non sanno perdere...


----------



## Morghot (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega dello scudetto. Si pensa al Milan e basta, se vuoi fare un favore al Napoli vinci con la Juve quando arriverà a S.Siro.


Si pensa al milan e basta... mah, la fede è rossonera e sempre resterà tale ma non c'è solo quello, io non posso fare a meno di tifare per gli sfavoriti, specialmente quest'anno dove il napoli sta davvero giocando in un modo stupendo e sarebbe meraviglioso vedere sarri vincere. 

Purtroppo quindi io non riesco a pensare chissene frega dello scudetto, me ne frega eccome! Specialmente se c'è la juve dall'altra parte.

[MENTION=1876]koti[/MENTION]: eh in questo caso come ho detto prima posso capirti anche se non del tutto, per dire pure ci fosse una fiorentina (che odio dal profondo) al posto del napule, non potrei far a meno di sperare nella loro vittoria, io tifo sempre le sfavorite, le cose che stupiscono, le favole che si avverano (e sarri campione d'italia sarebbe una favola).
[MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION]: che devo dirvi, siete persone fredde e senza cuore  ... si scherza eh!!


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma su non prendiamoci in giro, preferisci vedere ancora quei gobbi alzare lo scudo?
> Io tifo con tutto il cuore napoli per la corsa scudetto e preferisco perdere sta partita se può servire... ovvio che dico questo visto che la nostra massima aspirazione è un quarto posto e non inficia niente.
> 
> Poi per carità c'è anche chi non sopporta il napoli e potrei capirli, ma insomma come si può non tifare napoli per la corsa scudetto se non si hanno antipatie verso di loro?



Ma a noi che ce ne frega, sinceramente, della corsa scudetto? E' una cosa che non ci riguarda e, probabilmente, non ci riguarderà per un bel po' di anni, è un campionato a parte. 
Per il resto, ti invidio la capacità di riuscire a tifare contro. Io non ci riuscirei mai.


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il Napoli farà a pezzi il Milan.
Zero aspettative.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ci spaccano.


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

Pareggino che non serve niente a nessuno e aiutiamo la Juve a vincere lo scudo x poi metterci a 90 contro di loro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non mi aspetto nulla, chiedo solo di uscire dignitosamente dal San Paolo

Se devono batterci, devono faticare tantissimo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Pareggino che non serve niente a nessuno e aiutiamo la Juve a vincere lo scudo x poi metterci a 90 contro di loro.



Il pareggio sarebbe importantissimo.
Il terzo posto è da giocarselo ai DECIMALI questa stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

bah o il napoli crolla psicologicamente dopo ieri sera (e sarebbe la prima volta che ci gira bene in questo senso) o più probabilmente ci ammazzano...


----------



## Ciachi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ci asfaltano!! Non c'è storia! Del resto,come dimostrato ampiamente quest anno, tra Napoli/Juve e tutte le altre ....ci sta un abisso!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Scansamose...


----------



## VonVittel (14 Febbraio 2016)

La Juventus ieri ha quasi fatto catenaccio contro il Napoli, per annullare Higuain è servito un Barzagli mostruoso. Per non parlare del loro centrocampo, con Allan che ha annullato Pogba. Più in generale, il Napoli è una squadra che gioca a ritmi altissimi per 90', corrono tutti dall'inizio alla fine, sono praticamente illegali sotto questo aspetto. Sarà veramente difficile ottenere qualcosa di buono da questa partita


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

ieri non l'ho vista ma settimana prima hanno avuto bisogno di un rigore per battere il carpi, quindi non so. 

noi stiamo in discreta forma, vediamo che succede. 
sono loro quelli che hanno l'obbligo del risultato, noi andiamo là per giocarcela.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mah, possono verificarsi vari scenari. Ovviamente, devono girare per il verso giusto diverse cose per uscire indenni dal San Paolo. Loro sono costretti a vincere per rimanere in scia della Juve, mentre per noi non sono queste le partite da vincere, visto che quasi sicuramente tutte le nostre dirette concorrenti racimoleranno pochi punti con Napoli e Juve, a meno di crolli clamorosi. Inoltre, i giocatori, e soprattutto i tifosi, del Napoli stavano già festeggiando lo scudetto ieri prima della partita, ed anche la squadra alla fine si stava accontentando dello 0-0 senza né morti né feriti. Potrebbero avere un calo fisiologico, considerata anche la trasferta europea al Madrigal. Se la prepariamo come contro la Fiorentina, qualcosa di buono può uscirne. Non voglio partire sconfitto in partenza. Non voglio essere di quelle squadre cuscino che si mettono a novanta.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

La perdiamo ma facciamogliela soffrire questa vittoria!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Una sconfitta a Napoli ci può stare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Lunedì scriviamo la parola fine al campionato.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lunedì scriviamo la parola fine al campionato.



Sì, il nostro.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma seriamente c'è qualcuno che pensa di scansarsi? Questi c'hanno dato 4 pere all'andata, manco un minimo di rivalsa?


----------



## Casnop (14 Febbraio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> La Juventus ieri ha quasi fatto catenaccio contro il Napoli, per annullare Higuain è servito un Barzagli mostruoso. Per non parlare del loro centrocampo, con Allan che ha annullato Pogba. Più in generale, il Napoli è una squadra che gioca a ritmi altissimi per 90', corrono tutti dall'inizio alla fine, sono praticamente illegali sotto questo aspetto. Sarà veramente difficile ottenere qualcosa di buono da questa partita


Dipenderà molto dalle condizioni atletiche che potranno esibire contro il Milan. Il Napoli di un mese fa non avrebbe molta difficoltà ad avere ragione di un Milan che gioca si d'incontro all'avversario, ma non ha la resistenza fisica e mentale messa in mostra ieri dalla Juventus per reggere ad una partita di totale contenimento. Il Napoli delle ultime settimane invece comincia a pagare qualche scotto al grande sforzo atletico sinora profuso, e soprattutto sono sconosciute le sue doti di reazione caratteriale ad una partita in cui avrebbe meritato decisamente il pareggio. E' possibile che si stiano aprendo piccole fessure nel monolite psicofisico costruito da Sarri. Questo buon Milan del 2016 saprà creare una vera propria breccia? Chissà.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Molto difficile, speriamo di giocare bene


----------



## de sica (14 Febbraio 2016)

Io ho sensazioni positive, non so.. Ho l'idea che aiuteremo i gobbi


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente c'è qualcuno che pensa di scansarsi? Questi c'hanno dato 4 pere all'andata, manco un minimo di rivalsa?



Ma poi che ti scansi a fare, ieri il campionato è finito


----------



## ignaxio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Possiamo fare risultato!


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2016)

Fosse per me, che odio i gobbi e il loro allenatore più di ogni altra cosa nel mondo pallonaro, direi che la possiamo pure perdere. Tanto, non siamo da Champions né lo saremo, neanche dopo aver eventualmente battuto il Napoli. Ricordiamoci i vari bluff dei nostri prodi: mi vengono in mente le partite contro Lazio e Fiorentina, tra le altre. Ultima nota: visto che razza di squadraccia era oggi il Genoa? Non esaltiamoli troppo, i nostri eroi.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non siamo più la squadra dell'andata, oggi non firmerei assolutamente per un pari, anche perchè loro giocano giovedi in trasferta e hanno la pressione di dover inseguire la Juventus, sopratutto se vince nel weekend.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2016)

Noi dobbiamo vincere. Per noi. 

Sticavoli della lotta scudetto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Cerchiamo di prendere almeno un pareggio!


----------



## 666psycho (15 Febbraio 2016)

io ci voglio credere!


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2016)

Giocassimo a Milano ci crederei, ma al San Paolo è quasi proibitivo. Spero in un pareggino sofferto.


----------



## Baggio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Non c'è bisogno che ci scansiamo perchè questi ci triturano


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo vincere. Per noi.
> 
> Sticavoli della lotta scudetto.



esatto ma sarà impossibile, anche un pareggio strappato coi denti sarebbe oro


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ho la sensazione che se la possiano giocare, poi loro hanno anche molto piu da perdere.. ricordo ancora come si fosse ieri quel 0-4


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Febbraio 2016)

è il momento migliore per affrontarli. 
Hanno perso molta forza mentale senza dubbio.

Dovessero perdere con noi, il campionato sarebbe strachiuso e al Milan darebbe una consapevolezza incredibile.

Incrociamo le dita e che la Dea Bendata ce la mandi buona perché ne avremo bisogno


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Febbraio 2016)

dobbiamo crederci perchè finalmente ora siamo una squadra, bisogna strappare anche solo un punticino, ma bisogna farlo. sarebbe troppo importante per noi. forza ragazzi non siamo troppo distanti dal terzo.


----------



## mistergao (15 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> è il momento migliore per affrontarli.
> Hanno perso molta forza mentale senza dubbio.
> 
> Dovessero perdere con noi, il campionato sarebbe strachiuso e al Milan darebbe una consapevolezza incredibile.
> ...



Ti dò pienamente ragione, loro secondo me hanno subito un contraccolpo psicologico notevole da quel gol all'ultimo minuto. Possiamo farcela, possiamo giocarcela, poi vada come vada, ma sarà un'altra partita rispetto all'andata.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> è il momento migliore per affrontarli.
> Hanno perso molta forza mentale senza dubbio.
> 
> Dovessero perdere con noi, il campionato sarebbe strachiuso e al Milan darebbe una consapevolezza incredibile.
> ...


In effetti anche l'Atalanta potrebbe darci una mano


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2016)

Non mi aspetto assolutamente niente


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo le caratteristiche adatte per metterli in difficoltà


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mi interessa fare una figura decente, perderemo di certo ma basta farlo con dignità


----------



## Reblanck (15 Febbraio 2016)

Se giocano tutti con grinta e forza possiamo farcela.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se giocano tutti con grinta e forza possiamo farcela.



...A non beccare tre pappine.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno che ci scansiamo perchè questi ci triturano





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esatto ma sarà impossibile, anche un pareggio strappato coi denti sarebbe oro





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi interessa fare una figura decente, perderemo di certo ma basta farlo con dignità





neversayconte ha scritto:


> ...A non beccare tre pappine.




dai ragazzi! perchè essere sempre pessimisti! su su! la vittoria è possibile e bisogna crederci!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi! perchè essere sempre pessimisti! su su! la vittoria è possibile e bisogna crederci!



Come dice piscio de gatto sarei felice con una buona prestazione,uscirne a testa alta, ma dopo la sassata presa con la juve non so come sono messi mentalmente, spero si siano un poco abbattuti e che ci lascino qualche spazio, avessero vinto con la juve sarei rassegnato alla sconfitta, ma ora ci spero, anche se so che ciò rendere il risveglio ancor più difficile


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se giocano tutti con grinta e forza possiamo farcela.



Dipende da come entriamo in campo, se giochiamo molli come nell'ultima partita non finisce bene per noi, se invece giochiamo aggressivi possiamo fare una bella partita contro una squadra che è costretta a vincere a tutti i costi, sarà una partita sulla difensiva ma è normale, se ci saranno spazi sarà meglio colpire e ogni occasione buttata vale il triplo (a Roma per un gol cannato da Kucka abbiamo buttato 2 punti).


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma su non prendiamoci in giro, preferisci vedere ancora quei gobbi alzare lo scudo?
> Io tifo con tutto il cuore napoli per la corsa scudetto e preferisco perdere sta partita se può servire... ovvio che dico questo visto che la nostra massima aspirazione è un quarto posto e non inficia niente.
> 
> Poi per carità c'è anche chi non sopporta il napoli e potrei capirli, ma insomma come si può non tifare napoli per la corsa scudetto se non si hanno antipatie verso di loro?



Premesso che odio la juve, ma se devo sceglierne una tra le 2 preferisco proprio i bianconeri, de Laurentiis non merita nulla, e poi a Napoli romperebbero le balle x tipo 60 anni se vincono sto scudetto... no no x caritá... 

Poi comunque io guardo un casa mia, che vinca una o ľaltra, simpatie a parte, non me ne può fregar di meno, dobbiamo.provarci fino alla fine ad arrivare terzi, almeno provarci, questo c'è lo devono


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Boh, da certi messaggi pare che andremo a giocare al Camp Nou col Barcellona. Il Napoli è forte, è la squadra che gioca meglio in Italia, ma già alcune squadre hanno mostrato che non è affatto imbattibile e ricorderei che giocheranno giovedì una partita importante col Villarreal. Sono sicuro che ce la giocheremo in tutto l'arco dei 90 minuti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

sarà fondamentale recuperare kucka, con bertolacci in campo usciremo con le ossa rotte


----------



## 666psycho (15 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà fondamentale recuperare kucka, con bertolacci in campo usciremo con le ossa rotte



spero proprio che kucka sia recuperato, non posso più vedere quel scarpone di bertolacci... Se gioca kucka abbiamo il 50 % di possibilità in più di vincere la partita che giocando in 10 con bertolacci..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2016)

Non vinceremo MAI , uscire dal San Paolo con un pareggio sarebbe ORO .

PS : per lo scudetto Giuve tutta la vita , Il Napoli non merita NULLA !!! Poi avete idea ? Romperebbero le palle fino a Agosto .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non vinceremo MAI , uscire dal San Paolo con un pareggio sarebbe ORO .
> 
> PS : per lo scudetto Giuve tutta la vita , Il Napoli non merita NULLA !!! Poi avete idea ? Romperebbero le palle fino a Agosto .



Fino ad Agosto 2020 forse


----------



## ignaxio (15 Febbraio 2016)

e poi ricordiamo che se la juve vince lo scudo, noi ci giochiamo la supercoppa


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> e poi ricordiamo che se la juve vince lo scudo, noi ci giochiamo la supercoppa



A questo non ci avevo pensato diamine.


----------



## Carlo (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per lo scudetto Giuve tutta la vita , Il Napoli non merita NULLA !!!


Ma quale rubentus tutta la vita, d'egitto!
Quest'anno devono fare un triplete di sconfitte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Ma quale rubentus tutta la vita, d'egitto!
> Quest'anno devono fare un triplete di sconfitte.



sinceramente di chi lo vincerà non me ne frega nulla, io sono superiore e dovremmo esserlo tutti, noi siamo il Milan e degli altri non ce ne frega nulla


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo me più che higuain, che secondo me Alex col raddoppio di romagnoli lo potresti chiudere bene, saranno le ali a crearci grossi problemi, non abbiamo terzini all'altezza.

Anche io la vedo male, ma venisse fuori una palla buona a Bacca lui poi non perdona...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Secondo me più che higuain, che secondo me Alex col raddoppio di romagnoli lo potresti chiudere bene, saranno le ali a crearci grossi problemi, non abbiamo terzini all'altezza.
> 
> Anche io la vedo male, ma venisse fuori una palla buona a Bacca lui poi non perdona...



All'andata De Sciglio soffrì parecchio Insigne, secondo me con Abate le cose andranno meglio; per quanto riguarda Callejon lui è pericoloso soprattutto senza palla, ma Antonelli nelle situazioni difensive è abbastanza bravo. A centrocampo secondo me con il pressing di Allan, Bertolacci andrebbe in difficoltà, per cui spero giochi Kucka, che è molto più bravo a uscire dal pressing avversario.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega dello scudetto. Si pensa al Milan e basta, se vuoi fare un favore al Napoli vinci con la Juve quando arriverà a S.Siro.



.

Forza Milan!!!!godrei tanto a vincere!!!!!


----------



## Reblanck (16 Febbraio 2016)

La formazione giusta da schierare è questa:

Donnaruma,Abate,Alex,Romagnoli,Antonelli,Jack,Kucka,Montolivo,Honda,Niang,Bacca.

Cmq io forse vedo meglio Zapata rispetto ad Alex perché è più veloce.

Un pareggio sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2016)

E' il loro peggior momento per affrontarci. E' il nostro miglior momento per affrontarli.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Febbraio 2016)

Se andiamo li con lo scopo di strappare il pareggio (in stile Napoli contro la Juve, o come ha fatto lo stesso Milan contro la Juve al girone di andata) perdiamo sicuramente.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Febbraio 2016)

se Kucka rimane indisponibile, invece di far giocare Bertolacci farei giocare Poli. Sarà inutile ma lo preferisco a Bertolacci, poi almeno s'impegna e corre, a vuoto, ma corre...


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se Kucka rimane indisponibile, invece di far giocare Bertolacci farei giocare Poli. Sarà inutile ma lo preferisco a Bertolacci, poi almeno s'impegna e corre, a vuoto, ma corre...



Non scherziamo, Bertolacci è stato pagato 20 mln, se non può dimostrare di essere/non essere un giocatore da Milan nella partite sulla carta più "difficili" beh cosa lo abbiamo preso a fare? per farlo giocare in casa contro le piccole?
Bertolacci non solo dovrà giocare, ma dovrà pure dimostrare qualcosa, altrimenti si cerca di rendergli le cose più facili e non serve a nulla.
Capisco l'odio ma se ha un'occasione per farsi vedere è proprio in questo tipo di partite, se non le sfrutta qualsiasi altra società lo avrebbe messo alla porta a fine stagione.. vedasi i vari Immobile, Balotelli ecc.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Bertolacci è stato pagato 20 mln, se non può dimostrare di essere/non essere un giocatore da Milan nella partite sulla carta più "difficili" beh cosa lo abbiamo preso a fare? per farlo giocare in casa contro le piccole?
> Bertolacci non solo dovrà giocare, ma dovrà pure dimostrare qualcosa, altrimenti si cerca di rendergli le cose più facili e non serve a nulla.
> Capisco l'odio ma se ha un'occasione per farsi vedere è proprio in questo tipo di partite, se non le sfrutta qualsiasi altra società lo avrebbe messo alla porta a fine stagione.. vedasi i vari Immobile, Balotelli ecc.



se vabbè ciao, a me non importa del valore di Bertolacci e di quello che deve dimostare , io voglio il bene del milan, voglio la vittoria. Bertolacci di occasioni ne ha avute, non possiamo ogni volta giocare in 10 perché lui se la fa sotto... Uno deve giocare perché se lo merita, non perché è stato pagato 20 milioni, sarebbe anche ingiusto per gli altri. Non sono proprio sicuro che abbia la personalità per far bene contro il napoli.


----------



## Ciachi (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ma siete davvero convinti che il Napoli sia in crisi??! Guardate che sono gasatissimi e ancora convinti di potercela fare (giustamente direi)!! Se pareggiamo sarà un miracolo!


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma siete davvero convinti che il Napoli sia in crisi??! Guardate che sono gasatissimi e ancora convinti di potercela fare (giustamente direi)!! Se pareggiamo sarà un miracolo!



Non sono affatto in crisi, hai ragione. Ma il Milan in questo momento di testa e di gambe sta benissimo e per qualsiasi avversarsio siamo sicuramente tra i più difficili da affrontare. Il Napoli ci trova in un ottimo momento, questo è certo.


----------



## Ciachi (16 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto in crisi, hai ragione. Ma il Milan in questo momento di testa e di gambe sta benissimo e per qualsiasi avversarsio siamo sicuramente tra i più difficili da affrontare. Il Napoli ci trova in un ottimo momento, questo è certo.



Sono d'accordo Jino....ma ho paura che il Milan vuole giocarsela alla pari....almeno Miha farà così (secondo me)....e il Napoli con squadre che se la giocano va a nozze!!! Infatti allegri soprattutto nel secondo tempo si è chiuso nella sua metà campo e ha agito di rimessa!!!


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se vabbè ciao, a me non importa del valore di Bertolacci e di quello che deve dimostare , io voglio il bene del milan, voglio la vittoria. Bertolacci di occasioni ne ha avute, non possiamo ogni volta giocare in 10 perché lui se la fa sotto... Uno deve giocare perché se lo merita, non perché è stato pagato 20 milioni, sarebbe anche ingiusto per gli altri. Non sono proprio sicuro che abbia la personalità per far bene contro il napoli.



Poli non mi pare una sicurezza maggiore, è un giocatore che si spompa dopo neanche 10 minuti e corre sempre a vuoto.
Bertolacci per quanto possa fare pena nelle scelte che fa non è sicuramente inferiore, il problema è che in coppia con Montolivo dovrebbe fare il regista di supporto (considerando che Montolivo si è reinventato incontrista per sfangare il rinnovo) ma lui è solo un incursore che ogni tanto si inserisce e aiuta nella manovra, sono 2 giocatori incompatibili all'ennesima potenza e lo erano pure a luglio.
Bertolacci è troppo mingarlino per fare il lavoro che fa Kucka, gli manca personalità ma secondo me sta rendendo meno di quello che potrebbe per ovvi motivi, lasciarlo fuori in questa partita non credo lo migliori, anzi.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Febbraio 2016)

Della sfida scudetto non mi interessa niente. Fatti loro, visto che non possono essere purtroppo fatti nostri.
Tecnicamente siamo inferiori, ma rispetto all'andata ora giochiamo di squadra, quindi abbiamo accorciato, e di molto, il gap.
Come momento siamo alla pari. Noi in crescita abbastanza sensibile, loro con voglia di reagire subito ma avranno nervosismo nelle gambe. Conteranno molto i primi quindici, venti minuti.
Non vedo questo abisso. Assolutamente.
Forza Milan.


----------



## VonVittel (16 Febbraio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dipenderà molto dalle condizioni atletiche che potranno esibire contro il Milan. Il Napoli di un mese fa non avrebbe molta difficoltà ad avere ragione di un Milan che gioca si d'incontro all'avversario, ma non ha la resistenza fisica e mentale messa in mostra ieri dalla Juventus per reggere ad una partita di totale contenimento. Il Napoli delle ultime settimane invece comincia a pagare qualche scotto al grande sforzo atletico sinora profuso, e soprattutto sono sconosciute le sue doti di reazione caratteriale ad una partita in cui avrebbe meritato decisamente il pareggio. E' possibile che si stiano aprendo piccole fessure nel monolite psicofisico costruito da Sarri. Questo buon Milan del 2016 saprà creare una vera propria breccia? Chissà.



Non so, contro un avversario del calibro della Juventus (forse anche contro la Roma degli ultimi tempi) andrebbe in difficoltà perché non riuscirebbe a interpretare la partita col solito atteggiamento aggressivo, con intensità e qualità. Contro avversari più deboli (almeno sulla carta), invece, attraverso il loro modo di giocare, i partenopei tendono a soverchiare l'avversario che, generalmente, poi soccombe sotto i colpi di Higuain, Insigne e co. Dunque il Milan, per giocarsela, non solo dovrebbe confermare l'ottima condizione atletica mostrata in questo periodo (frutto della tanta agognata preparazione invernale, maledette tournee a Dubai), ma dovrebbe inoltre mostrare qualità sul piano del gioco e molta più arroganza per quanto riguarda il dominio territoriale. Insomma, se ci chiudiamo tutti indietro a fare contropiede (come contro la Juventus), alla fine una disattenzione difensiva (anche minima) arriva, e così prendiamo gol; se invece abbiamo un atteggiamento più offensivo, loro si spaventeranno (come hanno fatto contro l'inter da dopo il 2-0) e allora qualche sorpresa potrebbe esserci... Mai come stavolta saranno messe alla prova la mentalità e la personalità dei ragazzi e del mister.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo Jino....ma ho paura che il Milan vuole giocarsela alla pari....almeno Miha farà così (secondo me)....e il Napoli con squadre che se la giocano va a nozze!!! Infatti allegri soprattutto nel secondo tempo si è chiuso nella sua metà campo e ha agito di rimessa!!!



Nono, la scoppola dell'andata (mannaggia ero allo stadio) ha fatto chiaramente capire cosa non bisogna fare per far andare a nozze il Napoli. Non commetteremo gli errori dell'andata, poco ma sicuro. Non lasceremo campo aperto, non ci faremo prendere da un pressing scoordinato a vuoto. Siamo una squadra solida, con una fase difensiva vera, con distanze tra i reparti come si deve. Il Napoli può anche vincere perchè ha più qualità, ma di sicuro se la dovranno sudare di brutto.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2016)

Rispetto all'andata abbiamo un Kucka in più, non abbiamo Zapata e Lopez, Mortovivo è cresciuto, abbiamo un grande Jack e un grande Bacca. Non finirà di certo 4-0, ma ragazzi, la perdiamo sicuro sicuro. Non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Rispetto all'andata abbiamo un Kucka in più, non abbiamo Zapata e Lopez, Mortovivo è cresciuto, abbiamo un grande Jack e un grande Bacca. Non finirà di certo 4-0, ma ragazzi, la perdiamo sicuro sicuro. Non abbiamo speranze.



Kucka non so se ci sarà, e se ci fosse la forma sarà pessima.


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Rispetto all'andata abbiamo un Kucka in più, non abbiamo Zapata e Lopez, Mortovivo è cresciuto, abbiamo un grande Jack e un grande Bacca. Non finirà di certo 4-0, ma ragazzi, la perdiamo sicuro sicuro. Non abbiamo speranze.



a me a sto punto della stagione mi basta anche perdere con onore.


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se vabbè ciao, a me non importa del valore di Bertolacci e di quello che deve dimostare , io voglio il bene del milan, voglio la vittoria. Bertolacci di occasioni ne ha avute, non possiamo ogni volta giocare in 10 perché lui se la fa sotto... Uno deve giocare perché se lo merita, non perché è stato pagato 20 milioni, sarebbe anche ingiusto per gli altri. Non sono proprio sicuro che abbia la personalità per far bene contro il napoli.



e l'alternativa è poli allora Bertolacci tutta la vita.


----------



## koti (17 Febbraio 2016)

Io non firmerei assolutamente per "una sconfitta con onore", non siamo mica il Carpi (che tra l'altro a Napoli per poco pareggia). Dobbiamo vendicare il cataclisma dell'andata.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> e l'alternativa è poli allora Bertolacci tutta la vita.



beh intanto Poli in 10 min contro il genoa ha fatto più di Bertolacci in 90min... Fino adesso Bertolacci non ha portato NIENTE a la squadra non vedo perché merita più spazio di Poli.. Poi chiaro Poli non è un fenomeno, ma piuttosto che insister con bertolaccci do una chance ad altri.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Io non firmerei assolutamente per "una sconfitta con onore", non siamo mica il Carpi (che tra l'altro a Napoli per poco pareggia). Dobbiamo vendicare il cataclisma dell'andata.



Ribaltiamo il risultato! 0-5 e non se ne parla più!


----------



## koti (17 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ribaltiamo il risultato! 0-5 e non se ne parla più!


Ma chi ha parlato di 0-5? E' ovvio che loro partono da super favoriti.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> e l'alternativa è poli allora Bertolacci tutta la vita.



No grazie, Poli tutta la vita.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa li sta caricando a pallottole.... Mi basterebbe vederli giocare con la bava alla bocca e morsicare le tibie avversarie. 
Quel 4-0 va vendicato assolutamente!! 
A sto giro gliela facciamo.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Febbraio 2016)

*Milan Channel: oggi Kucka ha continuato il lavoro personalizzato in palestra, mentre Romagnoli non si è allenato per un attacco influenzale, ma per Napoli ci sarà.*


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Romagnoli Alex Antonelli
Honda Montolivo Kucka Bonaventura
Niang Bacca


Per me si farà risultato.

Reina
Hisaij Albiol Koulibaly Ghulam
Allan Jorginho Hamsik
Callejon Higuain Insigne

Con tutto il rispetto, ma non vedo tutta questa superiorità Higuain a parte, noi abbiamo lacune ma anche loro sia in difesa che a centrocampo, quindi risultato a mio avviso aperto


----------



## Serginho (18 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Cmq io forse vedo meglio Zapata rispetto ad Alex perché è più veloce.



Incredibile leggere ancora queste fandonie


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Romagnoli Alex Antonelli
> Honda Montolivo Kucka Bonaventura
> Niang Bacca
> ...



Dove sono le lacune del centrocampo del Napoli scusa?

Allan sta facendo una stagione che fenomenale è minimizzare, Jorginho fa il suo, Hamsik non c'è niente da dire.

Il Napoli ha il solo problema dei Terzini.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Febbraio 2016)

Il Napoli gioca oggi; in trasferta contro un villareal. non sarà una passeggiata, non può mettere in campo le riserve. 
e poi sabato gioca con noi, che siamo riposati.


----------



## Kaladin85 (18 Febbraio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Il Napoli gioca oggi; in trasferta contro un villareal. non sarà una passeggiata, non può mettere in campo le riserve.
> e poi sabato gioca con noi, che siamo riposati.



Veramente giochiamo lunedì sera.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Febbraio 2016)

ah ma allora galliani in lega non conta più un cavolo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Febbraio 2016)

Se giocassimo con lo spirito e la mentalità giusta, dando il 100%, sarei già soddisfatto perché vorrebbe dire continuare a percorrere la strada intrapresa. Un tracollo, al contrario, potrebbe portare conseguenze gravi vista la fragilità psicologica della squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2016)

*Sarà Banti l'arbitro di Napoli-Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Banti l'arbitro di Napoli-Milan.*



Mamma mia.  Dopo Tagliavento questo è il peggiore insieme a Mazzolenni.


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dove sono le lacune del centrocampo del Napoli scusa?
> 
> Allan sta facendo una stagione che fenomenale è minimizzare, Jorginho fa il suo, Hamsik non c'è niente da dire.
> 
> Il Napoli ha il solo problema dei Terzini.



Allan corre e si sbatte ma poi sbaglia passaggi a 2 metri, contro la Juve in certi frangenti mi sembrava De Jong, sempre presente in fase di contenimento ma poi in fase di impostazione quasi nullo a parte il passaggino orizzontale a 2 metri. Jorginho è un giocatore normalissimo, lo vuoi paragonare all'attuale Montolivo? Gioca in maniera ordinata con la palla tra i piedi, ma in fase di recuperare palloni è particolarmente passivo, al contrario di Monto che ha tutti i difetti del mondo ma da un paio di partite si sta facendo il mazzo. Hamsik, bravissimo incursore ma ripeto, niente di trascendentale, se azzecca la partita, sicuramente tira due volte da fuori e segna, altrimenti non sposta gli equilibri.

In difesa siamo piu o meno li, noi abbiamo Romagnoli che sta giocando ad altissimi livelli e loro hanno Kulibaly che sta facendo la stagione della vita, Albiol non ha niente di piu di questo Alex mentre sui terzini, a destra li vedo meglio con Hisaj che vince il confronto con Abate mentre a sinistra Antonelli lo considero piu affidabile di Gulham.

Davanti niente da dire, Higuain è superiore a Bacca perchè sa giocare a tutto campo, anche se la media realizzativa del colombiano è di tutto rispetto, Bonaventura con Insigne non c'è paragone, il napoletano è molto discontinuo e Jack quest'anno dopo Verratti è il miglior centrocampista italiano. 

Sulla carta non c'è tutto questo gap attualmente, poi che il Napoli sia messo benissimo in campo non ci sono dubbi


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Allan corre e si sbatte ma poi sbaglia passaggi a 2 metri, contro la Juve in certi frangenti mi sembrava De Jong, sempre presente in fase di contenimento ma poi in fase di impostazione quasi nullo a parte il passaggino orizzontale a 2 metri. Jorginho è un giocatore normalissimo, lo vuoi paragonare all'attuale Montolivo? Gioca in maniera ordinata con la palla tra i piedi, ma in fase di recuperare palloni è particolarmente passivo, al contrario di Monto che ha tutti i difetti del mondo ma da un paio di partite si sta facendo il mazzo. Hamsik, bravissimo incursore ma ripeto, niente di trascendentale, se azzecca la partita, sicuramente tira due volte da fuori e segna, altrimenti non sposta gli equilibri.
> 
> In difesa siamo piu o meno li, noi abbiamo Romagnoli che sta giocando ad altissimi livelli e loro hanno Kulibaly che sta facendo la stagione della vita, Albiol non ha niente di piu di questo Alex mentre sui terzini, a destra li vedo meglio con Hisaj che vince il confronto con Abate mentre a sinistra Antonelli lo considero piu affidabile di Gulham.
> 
> ...



mah....adesso stiamo esagerando. Ok che i nostri sono in un buono stato di forma ma sempre mediocri rimangono. Ad avercelo un Hamsik, altro che non sposta gli equilibri. Allan è fortissimo, non c'entra nulla con de jong. E jorginho è un ottimo calciatore. Gli manca forse un vero regista al Napoli, come a noi d'altronde.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Allan corre e si sbatte ma poi sbaglia passaggi a 2 metri, contro la Juve in certi frangenti mi sembrava De Jong, sempre presente in fase di contenimento ma poi in fase di impostazione quasi nullo a parte il passaggino orizzontale a 2 metri. Jorginho è un giocatore normalissimo, lo vuoi paragonare all'attuale Montolivo? Gioca in maniera ordinata con la palla tra i piedi, ma in fase di recuperare palloni è particolarmente passivo, al contrario di Monto che ha tutti i difetti del mondo ma da un paio di partite si sta facendo il mazzo. Hamsik, bravissimo incursore ma ripeto, niente di trascendentale, se azzecca la partita, sicuramente tira due volte da fuori e segna, altrimenti non sposta gli equilibri.
> 
> In difesa siamo piu o meno li, noi abbiamo Romagnoli che sta giocando ad altissimi livelli e loro hanno Kulibaly che sta facendo la stagione della vita, Albiol non ha niente di piu di questo Alex mentre sui terzini, a destra li vedo meglio con Hisaj che vince il confronto con Abate mentre a sinistra Antonelli lo considero piu affidabile di Gulham.
> 
> ...


Ma sei serio? Questo è un delirio bello e buono. 
1) Ghoulam è veramente forte e vale 10 Antonelli, non 1 ma 10: ordinato in fase difensiva ed eccellente in fase offensiva, nulla a che vedere con le insipide prestazioni del feticcio di Preziosi.
2) Quando hai detto che tra Jack e Insigne non ci fosse paragone pensavo che non ci fosse in favore del napoletano e poi la sorpresa. Ma stai scherzando? Insigne si sta consacrando quest'anno, presentandosi come un esterno di livello internazionale, mai come quest'anno continuo e mi vieni a parlare di discontinuità? Bonaventura, per carità, ottimo giocatore ma è un centrocampista molto ordinato a differenza del talento puro di Insigne.
3) Il centrocampo: per due prestazioni buone di Pornodivo hai davvero il coraggio di dire che sia migliore di Jorginho? Jorginho, dopo Verratti, è il miglior regista italiano; sta facendo una stagione strabiliante al Napoli, rinverdendo i fasti di Verona, dato che con Benitez, a causa dello spagnolo, si stava perdendo completamente; Jorginho sta ancora scrivendo la sua storia, mentre Montolivo è il solito giocatorino che conosciamo: una manciata di partite buone in mezzo ad uno schifo totale. Su Allan e Hamsik ok, non sono due campioni, altrimenti giocherebbe allo United e al Barcellona, ma nulla a che vedere con Kucka e Honda.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
**
Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.*
*A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Abate, Zapata, Poli, Simic, Boateng, Locatelli, Menez, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Kucka*


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> **
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Abate, Zapata, Poli, Simic, Boateng, Locatelli, Menez, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic*
> ...



Bisogna recuperare Kucka. E' fondamentale in questa partita.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.  Dopo Tagliavento questo è il peggiore insieme a Mazzolenni.


Abbiamo avuto episodi a sfavore con questo qui? Comunque il peggiore dopo Tagliavento è sicuramente Valeri..


----------



## kolao95 (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Allan corre e si sbatte ma poi sbaglia passaggi a 2 metri, contro la Juve in certi frangenti mi sembrava De Jong, sempre presente in fase di contenimento ma poi in fase di impostazione quasi nullo a parte il passaggino orizzontale a 2 metri. Jorginho è un giocatore normalissimo, lo vuoi paragonare all'attuale Montolivo? Gioca in maniera ordinata con la palla tra i piedi, ma in fase di recuperare palloni è particolarmente passivo, al contrario di Monto che ha tutti i difetti del mondo ma da un paio di partite si sta facendo il mazzo. Hamsik, bravissimo incursore ma ripeto, niente di trascendentale, se azzecca la partita, sicuramente tira due volte da fuori e segna, altrimenti non sposta gli equilibri.
> 
> In difesa siamo piu o meno li, noi abbiamo Romagnoli che sta giocando ad altissimi livelli e loro hanno Kulibaly che sta facendo la stagione della vita, Albiol non ha niente di piu di questo Alex mentre sui terzini, a destra li vedo meglio con Hisaj che vince il confronto con Abate mentre a sinistra Antonelli lo considero piu affidabile di Gulham.
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Questo è un delirio bello e buono.
> 1) Ghoulam è veramente forte e vale 10 Antonelli, non 1 ma 10: ordinato in fase difensiva ed eccellente in fase offensiva, nulla a che vedere con le insipide prestazioni del feticcio di Preziosi.
> 2) Quando hai detto che tra Jack e Insigne non ci fosse paragone pensavo che non ci fosse in favore del napoletano e poi la sorpresa. Ma stai scherzando? Insigne si sta consacrando quest'anno, presentandosi come un esterno di livello internazionale, mai come quest'anno continuo e mi vieni a parlare di discontinuità? Bonaventura, per carità, ottimo giocatore ma è un centrocampista molto ordinato a differenza del talento puro di Insigne.
> 3) Il centrocampo: per due prestazioni buone di Pornodivo hai davvero il coraggio di dire che sia migliore di Jorginho? Jorginho, dopo Verratti, è il miglior regista italiano; sta facendo una stagione strabiliante al Napoli, rinverdendo i fasti di Verona, dato che con Benitez, a causa dello spagnolo, si stava perdendo completamente; Jorginho sta ancora scrivendo la sua storia, mentre Montolivo è il solito giocatorino che conosciamo: una manciata di partite buone in mezzo ad uno schifo totale. Su Allan e Hamsik ok, non sono due campioni, altrimenti giocherebbe allo United e al Barcellona, ma nulla a che vedere con Kucka e Honda.



Secondo me esagerate entrambi, l'uno in un senso, l'altro nel senso opposto. Ghoulam nel complesso è meglio di Antonelli e anche Insigne è meglio di Bonaventura, pur essendo i due rossoneri due ottimi giocatori. Mentre non vedo questa grossa differenza tra Allan&Jorginho e Kucka&Montolivo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Allan corre e si sbatte ma poi sbaglia passaggi a 2 metri, contro la Juve in certi frangenti mi sembrava De Jong, sempre presente in fase di contenimento ma poi in fase di impostazione quasi nullo a parte il passaggino orizzontale a 2 metri. Jorginho è un giocatore normalissimo, lo vuoi paragonare all'attuale Montolivo? Gioca in maniera ordinata con la palla tra i piedi, ma in fase di recuperare palloni è particolarmente passivo, al contrario di Monto che ha tutti i difetti del mondo ma da un paio di partite si sta facendo il mazzo. Hamsik, bravissimo incursore ma ripeto, niente di trascendentale, se azzecca la partita, sicuramente tira due volte da fuori e segna, altrimenti non sposta gli equilibri.
> 
> In difesa siamo piu o meno li, noi abbiamo Romagnoli che sta giocando ad altissimi livelli e loro hanno Kulibaly che sta facendo la stagione della vita, Albiol non ha niente di piu di questo Alex mentre sui terzini, a destra li vedo meglio con Hisaj che vince il confronto con Abate mentre a sinistra Antonelli lo considero piu affidabile di Gulham.
> 
> ...



1) Son sempre il primo a essere sempre ottimista, certamente non mi sento inferiore tanto al Napoli

2) Fino a poco prima della Juventus il Napoli andava alla media di 3/4/5 gol a partita in Italia/Europa. Scarsi non sono, a parte ripeto, i terzini. E davanti hanno sostituti che noi ci sogniamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo me esagerate entrambi, l'uno in un senso, l'altro nel senso opposto. Ghoulam nel complesso è meglio di Antonelli e anche Insigne è meglio di Bonaventura, pur essendo i due rossoneri due ottimi giocatori. Mentre non vedo questa grossa differenza tra Allan&Jorginho e Kucka&Montolivo.


Non si può sottovalutare così tanto il centrocampo del Napoli. È un reparto chiave ed è tra i principali nodi del successo del Napoli. Ma davvero stiamo paragonando le due rose? Ci sono avanti di 13 punti e direi non a caso. Noi siamo una squadra ostica, la classica squadra ostica di medio-alta classifica, quindi siamo tutt'altro che spacciati contro il Napoli, però rendiamoci conto del nostro valore. È follia dire che il Napoli non sia tanto superiore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Allan corre e si sbatte ma poi sbaglia passaggi a 2 metri, contro la Juve in certi frangenti mi sembrava De Jong*, sempre presente in fase di contenimento ma poi in fase di impostazione quasi nullo a parte il passaggino orizzontale a 2 metri. Jorginho è un giocatore normalissimo, lo vuoi paragonare all'attuale Montolivo? Gioca in maniera ordinata con la palla tra i piedi, ma in fase di recuperare palloni è particolarmente passivo, al contrario di Monto che ha tutti i difetti del mondo ma da un paio di partite si sta facendo il mazzo. Hamsik, bravissimo incursore ma ripeto, niente di trascendentale, se azzecca la partita, sicuramente tira due volte da fuori e segna, altrimenti non sposta gli equilibri.



Se ci basiamo sulla partita con la Juve Higuain vale a mala pena Pazzini.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.  Dopo Tagliavento questo è il peggiore insieme a Mazzolenni.



beh ci hanno arbitrato male tutti quest'anno mi sa


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto episodi a sfavore con questo qui? Comunque il peggiore dopo Tagliavento è sicuramente Valeri..



Contro il Napoli, non fischiò un rigore su Balo e poi lo espulse.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Febbraio 2016)

Questa Sconfitta del Napoli in EL ci fa bene o male? 
per me male.. questi saranno e ci faranno neri


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.  Dopo Tagliavento questo è il peggiore insieme a Mazzolenni.



Valeri è il peggiore in assoluto, con lui vincere impossibile, Banti mi sta antipatico ma c'è di peggio


----------



## neversayconte (19 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.  Dopo Tagliavento questo è il peggiore insieme a Mazzolenni.



Meno male che non ci è capitato Valeri. Ogni volta che ci arbitra sono bestemmie vere. Non ci fischia i falli.


----------



## gheorghehagi (19 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Questo è un delirio bello e buono.
> 1) Ghoulam è veramente forte e vale 10 Antonelli, non 1 ma 10: ordinato in fase difensiva ed eccellente in fase offensiva, nulla a che vedere con le insipide prestazioni del feticcio di Preziosi.
> 2) Quando hai detto che tra Jack e Insigne non ci fosse paragone pensavo che non ci fosse in favore del napoletano e poi la sorpresa. Ma stai scherzando? Insigne si sta consacrando quest'anno, presentandosi come un esterno di livello internazionale, mai come quest'anno continuo e mi vieni a parlare di discontinuità? Bonaventura, per carità, ottimo giocatore ma è un centrocampista molto ordinato a differenza del talento puro di Insigne.
> 3) Il centrocampo: per due prestazioni buone di Pornodivo hai davvero il coraggio di dire che sia migliore di Jorginho? Jorginho, dopo Verratti, è il miglior regista italiano; sta facendo una stagione strabiliante al Napoli, rinverdendo i fasti di Verona, dato che con Benitez, a causa dello spagnolo, si stava perdendo completamente; Jorginho sta ancora scrivendo la sua storia, mentre Montolivo è il solito giocatorino che conosciamo: una manciata di partite buone in mezzo ad uno schifo totale. Su Allan e Hamsik ok, non sono due campioni, altrimenti giocherebbe allo United e al Barcellona, ma nulla a che vedere con Kucka e Honda.



diciamo che si sta esagerando sia in un senso che nell'altro...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Se Romagnoli non recupera è un gran casino.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*Secondo il CorSera Romagnoli sarebbe ancora a letto con la febbre e quindi la sua presenza potrebbe essere a rischio per lunedì sera contro il Napoli*

*Ecco la formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset. Con Zapata in preallerta per la febbre di Romagnoli.

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.

A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Simic, Boateng, Locatelli, Menez, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic

Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Kucka*


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSera Romagnoli sarebbe ancora a letto con la febbre e quindi la sua presenza potrebbe essere a rischio per lunedì sera contro il Napoli*



Non voglio credere che un po' di febbre potrebbe fargli saltare una sfida così importante. Poi mancano ancora 3 giorni....


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Febbraio 2016)

Sicuramente ci sara',sono ottimista c'e' tempo per guarire.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Se Romagnoli non recupera è un gran casino.





Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ci sara',sono ottimista c'e' tempo per guarire.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non voglio credere che un po' di febbre potrebbe fargli saltare una sfida così importante. Poi mancano ancora 3 giorni....





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSera Romagnoli sarebbe ancora a letto con la febbre e quindi la sua presenza potrebbe essere a rischio per lunedì sera contro il Napoli*
> 
> *Ecco la formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset. Con Zapata in preallerta per la febbre di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



C'è Romagnoli, c'è al 100%.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSera Romagnoli sarebbe ancora a letto con la febbre e quindi la sua presenza potrebbe essere a rischio per lunedì sera contro il Napoli*
> 
> *Ecco la formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset. Con Zapata in preallerta per la febbre di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> .



curiosità: perchè spesso noto queste risposte con soltanto un "punto" ??


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> curiosità: perchè spesso noto queste risposte con soltanto un "punto" ??



Semplicemente per quotare le news e riportarle più in vista. Tutto qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSera Romagnoli sarebbe ancora a letto con la febbre e quindi la sua presenza potrebbe essere a rischio per lunedì sera contro il Napoli*
> 
> *Ecco la formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset. Con Zapata in preallerta per la febbre di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CorSera Romagnoli sarebbe ancora a letto con la febbre e quindi la sua presenza potrebbe essere a rischio per lunedì sera contro il Napoli*
> 
> *Ecco la formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset. Con Zapata in preallerta per la febbre di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



Ringraziamo l'Europa League che si gioca di lunedì, comunque in qualche modo lo tirano in piedi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2016)

kucka ha svolto tutto l allenamento, potrebbe giocare titolare


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kucka ha svolto tutto l allenamento, potrebbe giocare titolare



Sarebbe importantissimo, dai guerriero!


----------



## LukeLike (19 Febbraio 2016)

Anche al 10% farei giocare Kuco. Un Kuco al 10% e un Bertolacci al 100% più o meno si equivalgono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2016)

Boh , non so che pensare ... Non vinceremo mai , mi accontento di un pareggino


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque fossi in Miha me la giocherei in contropiede. Andarli a pressare alto è deleterio, vista la disposizione tattica (4-3-3 loro vs 4-4-2 noi) se ti alzi a schermare i centrali lasci Jorginho libero, mentre se schermi quest'ultimo per forza di cose lasci uno dei centrali libero di giocare il pallone e a ciò aggiungiamo che Reina ha ottimi piedi. Di contro sarebbe utile stare belli compatti centralmente e scalare sulle fasce a seconda di dove va il pallone e pressarli lateralmente, specialmente sulla sinistra, dove loro hanno i giocatori più creativi e dove siamo in superiorità numerica (Ghoulam-Hamsik-Insigne vs Abate-Kuco-Honda e Niang che spesso si sacrifica sulla fascia). Avere Kucka al posto di Berto da questo punto di vista farebbe una grande differenza.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2016)

Il napoli viene da due sconfitte, speriamo che con noi diventi la terza.. sarà dura, ma ci voglio credere. Fondamentale il recupero di Kucka e la presenza di Romagnoli. Giocare a viso aperto è forse rischioso, io giocherei di contropiede.


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2016)

Sbaglierò, ma io credo che non perderemo.
Anche se il pari della Juve potrebbe dare una spinta ulteriore al Napoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh , non so che pensare ... Non vinceremo mai , mi accontento di un pareggino



Idem. Sia per la classifica che per il morale.


----------



## de sica (19 Febbraio 2016)

Faremo un favore ai gobbi.. me lo sento


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2016)

A questo punto è sicuro che non perderemo. Il Napoli avrà la sindrome del gomito del tennista.


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A questo punto è sicuro che non perderemo. Il Napoli avrà la sindrome del gomito del tennista.


Del braccino corto del tennista non gomito


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Del braccino corto del tennista non gomito



Avevo il dubbio, sapevo di sbagliare


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2016)

Certo che far giocare il Napoli col risultato della Juve acquisito... Saranno rabbiosi

Speriamo che come gli anni scorsi di sciolgano alle partite importanti


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A questo punto è sicuro che non perderemo. Il Napoli avrà la sindrome del gomito del tennista.



Invece per me è il contrario, se avesse vinto la Juve avevano la pressione di vincere per forza.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece per me è il contrario, se avesse vinto la Juve avevano la pressione di vincere per forza.



Beh, anche adesso hanno la pressione di dover vincere, anche perché non capita tutti i giorni il pareggio della Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2016)

adesso si può dire che non perderemo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2016)

X che non serve a nessuno scontato come la morte


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche adesso hanno la pressione di dover vincere, anche perché non capita tutti i giorni il pareggio della Juve.



Però sono più tranquilli di sicuro, se va male non hanno perso nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> X che non serve a nessuno scontato come la morte



Va benissimo un pareggio per noi, ovvio meglio vincere.
Ma a fine stagione un punto in piu potrebbe fare la differenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va benissimo un pareggio per noi, ovvio meglio vincere.
> Ma a fine stagione un punto in piu potrebbe fare la differenza.



discorso vero solo quando vinci le partite che devi vincere tipo milan-udinese milan-verona milan-bologna che non abbiamo vinto... non vincendo queste partite poi sei costretto a vincere quelle impossibili.
vediamo i risultati di domenica ma per me il pareggio non ci aiuta (anche se chiaramente è sempre meglio che una sconfitta).


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Febbraio 2016)

A questo punto ogni risultato andrebbe "bene". Nel caso in cui perdessimo, almeno ci sarebbe il sorpasso del Napoli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

perderemo sicuro ma abbiamo una grande arma, i juventini col loro fondoschiena infinito che tifano per noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Il Genio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Se Roma e Fiorentina non vincono io spero di perdere
Non voglio che vincano i gobbi


----------



## LukeLike (20 Febbraio 2016)

Agghiaccianti i ""tifosi"" che sperano nella nostra sconfitta. Agghiacciante questa cosa cit.


----------



## walter 22 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Se Roma e Fiorentina non vincono io spero di perdere
> Non voglio che vincano i gobbi



Ma che vadano a quel paese Napoli, Juve e tutte le altre squadre della serie A, a noi servono punti e non spererò mai di perdere, negli ultimi anni ho visto già troppe volte il milan perdere e mi sono rotto i cosidetti rivoglio il milan dove gli compete.
Se perderemo perchè sono più forti amen. Ma basta col dire "speriamo di perdere".


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> discorso vero solo quando vinci le partite che devi vincere tipo milan-udinese milan-verona milan-bologna che non abbiamo vinto... non vincendo queste partite poi sei costretto a vincere quelle impossibili.
> vediamo i risultati di domenica ma per me il pareggio non ci aiuta (anche se chiaramente è sempre meglio che una sconfitta).



Mah... mantendendo questa media nel ritorno andiamo in champions dritti per dritti... mantenendo questa media.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2016)

Sono un brutta persona a volere il sorpasso del Napoli sulla Juve, eh?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un brutta persona a volere il sorpasso del Napoli sulla Juve, eh?



si lo sei ma ti posso capire, sinceramente dovremmo fregarcene di quella lotta scudetto però ripeto ti posso capire anche perché sei di quelle zone


----------



## LukeLike (20 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un brutta persona a volere il sorpasso del Napoli sulla Juve, eh?



Sì, lo sei. Vuoi il sorpasso del Napoli sulla Juve? Bene, aspetti che la Juve venga a San Siro e la batti. 
Non capirò mai il meccanismo del tifare contro, per me possono riuscirci soltanto tifosetti. Beati voi.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sì, lo sei. Vuoi il sorpasso del Napoli sulla Juve? Bene, aspetti che la Juve venga a San Siro e la batti.
> Non capirò mai il meccanismo del tifare contro, per me possono riuscirci soltanto tifosetti. Beati voi.



.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono un brutta persona a volere il sorpasso del Napoli sulla Juve, eh?



No, i cavalli sono persone orribili


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Febbraio 2016)

Io i gobbi li odio, ma non riesco nemmeno a pensare di "scansarmi" per favorire il Napoli rispetto a loro. Se non avessimo nulla da chiedere al campionato potrei anche accettare di più una eventuale sconfitta, se questa servisse a sfavorire la Juve, ma contando che siamo ancora in ballo per il 3° posto assolutamente no. 
Dovessimo battere il Napoli in casa loro godrei come un riccio, soprattutto in virtù dello 0 a 4 che ci hanno rifilato all'andata.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Agghiaccianti i ""tifosi"" che sperano nella nostra sconfitta. Agghiacciante questa cosa cit.



quotone


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Febbraio 2016)

La Juve e' forte e non ha bisogno dell'aiuto del Milan, bisogna vincere e comunque fare una bella partita.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

*Qui si tifa Milan e basta. Abbiamo già detto mille volte di piantarla con questo discorsi. Se continuate verrete bannati.

Si torna on topic.*


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## pisolo22 (20 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Qui si tifa Milan e basta. Abbiamo già detto mille volte di piantarla con questo discorsi. Se continuate verrete bannati.
> 
> Si torna on topic.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2016)

Non partiamo battuti raga, il nostro modo di giocare è molto simile a quello che ha adottato la Juve col Napoli, 11 dietro la palla e pressing a folate.

Bisogna crederci, specialmente se come sembra ci sarà anche Kuco


----------



## 666psycho (20 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non partiamo battuti raga, il nostro modo di giocare è molto simile a quello che ha adottato la Juve col Napoli, 11 dietro la palla e pressing a folate.
> 
> Bisogna crederci, specialmente se come sembra ci sarà anche Kuco



io ci credo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non partiamo battuti raga, il nostro modo di giocare è molto simile a quello che ha adottato la Juve col Napoli, 11 dietro la palla e pressing a folate.
> 
> Bisogna crederci, specialmente se come sembra ci sarà anche Kuco



e la difesa nostra è finalmente una difesa solida e di questo sono tranquillo, però anche fare un pareggio sarà difficile, loro in casa hanno un attacco devastante, ci vuole anche tanta fortuna..


----------



## Gabry (20 Febbraio 2016)

In questa lotta non dobbiamo guardare in faccia a nessuno. Ogni squadra che ci gioca contro è da battere.
Detto questo... io penso che il Napoli abbia accusato il colpo contro la Juve, è andata male anche in europa league, secondo me sta un attimo in flessione ed è il momento migliore per provare a strappare un risultato positivo in casa loro


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> In questa lotta non dobbiamo guardare in faccia a nessuno. Ogni squadra che ci gioca contro è da battere.
> Detto questo... io penso che il Napoli abbia accusato il colpo contro la Juve, è andata male anche in europa league, secondo me sta un attimo in flessione ed è il momento migliore per provare a strappare un risultato positivo in casa loro



dipende dai punti di vista, o anche il momento peggiore perchè venendo da due sconfitte di seguito è difficile che subisca un altro stop


----------



## Gabry (20 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dipende dai punti di vista, o anche il momento peggiore perchè venendo da due sconfitte di seguito è difficile che subisca un altro stop



diciamo che la mia era più una ventata di ottimismo sconsiderato. Se devo essere razionale è molto più probabile e realistica la tua ipotesi...


----------



## Ciachi (20 Febbraio 2016)

...prendiamo il pallottoliere....


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2016)

Partita da giocare lontani dalla nostra porta (hanno Higuain), pressare alto ma non troppo e sopratutto essere intensi, sono convinto che possiamo fare una bella partita e poi se non abbiamo paura di vincerla forse possiamo anche dimenticare quella partita della andate e tornare con i 3 punti.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2016)

* -) *http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli...li-milan-al-suo-posto-vt34944.html#post904905


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo tutte le dichiarazioni del nostro grande leader Berlusconi non me la sento di guardare questa gara. Sono talmente schifato che proprio non ce la faccio. Tanto per cosa tifo? Per noi che raggiungiamo l'Europa per vedere Silvio che licenzia Mihajlovic e prende Brocchi al suo posto per un altro anno di sofferenza, con Balotelli come grande colpo estivo insieme a figurine del Genoa? No, beh. 

Domani piutosto faccio altro. Peccato che finalmente mi sembrava di rivedere un minimo di intesita e di spirito di gruppo. Ma con una societa del genere non si puo seguire la propria squadra del cuore.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dopo tutte le dichiarazioni del nostro grande leader Berlusconi non me la sento di guardare questa gara. Sono talmente schifato che proprio non ce la faccio. Tanto per cosa tifo? Per noi che raggiungiamo l'Europa per vedere Silvio che licenzia Mihajlovic e prende Brocchi al suo posto per un altro anno di sofferenza, con Balotelli come grande colpo estivo insieme a figurine del Genoa? No, beh.
> 
> Domani piutosto faccio altro. Peccato che finalmente mi sembrava di rivedere un minimo di intesita e di spirito di gruppo. Ma con una societa del genere non si puo seguire la propria squadra del cuore.



più che altro ha destabilizzato l'ambiente
la perdiamo di brutto. ma di brutto proprio...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Febbraio 2016)

*I CONVOCATI PER NAPOLI MILAN: c'è Romagnoli, anche se resta in dubbio.

Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri; Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Montolivo, Poli; Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang.*


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> più che altro ha destabilizzato l'ambiente
> la perdiamo di brutto. ma di brutto proprio...



Bella prova anche in questo senso per la squadra; io resto fiducioso


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *I CONVOCATI PER NAPOLI MILAN: c'è Romagnoli, anche se resta in dubbio.
> 
> Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri; Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Montolivo, Poli; Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang.*



Non posso credere che con un pò di influenza avuta in settimana un giocatore non riesce a giocare.. ma dai...spero sia pretattica


----------



## LukeLike (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ti prego Romagna mia, non fare scherzi..


----------



## Nicco (21 Febbraio 2016)

La vedo un po' buia, Berlusconi invece che starsene zitto ha destabilizzato l'ambiente, Miha è spacciato.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> più che altro ha destabilizzato l'ambiente
> la perdiamo di brutto. ma di brutto proprio...



berlusconi è proprio un idiota, non c'è niente altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *I CONVOCATI PER NAPOLI MILAN: c'è Romagnoli, anche se resta in dubbio.
> 
> Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri; Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Montolivo, Poli; Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang.*



Luiz Adriano è ormai fuori rosa


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano è ormai fuori rosa



Ed è piuttosto chiaro. Una lunga serie di infortuni inventati. Chiaro è fermo per non rischiare di farsi male ed i suoi procuratori gli stanno cercando collocazione su mercati ancora aperti. Pazzesca la gestione di questo ragazzo che prima di esser messo sul volo per la Cina s'era sempre comportanto bene ed ora è stato letteralmente perso.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2016)

noi siamo a -9 dal terzo posto e obbligati a vincere, loro devono sfruttare il passo falso dei gobbi, obbligati a vincere

quindi

*PAREGGIO SCONTATO COME LA MORTE *


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ti prego Romagna mia, non fare scherzi..



non può giocare


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (21 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> noi siamo a -9 dal terzo posto e obbligati a vincere, loro devono sfruttare il passo falso dei gobbi, obbligati a vincere
> 
> quindi
> 
> *PAREGGIO SCONTATO COME LA MORTE *



Secondo me è 1 fisso.
Il Napoli non è obbligato a vincere proprio in virtù del pareggio della Juve (inaspettato). Giocheranno più tranquilli e troveranno delle motivazioni in più dalla consapevolezza che una vittoria li porterebbe a +1, con la Juve ad affrontare in sequenza Bayern e Inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2016)

Hanno vinto tutti davanti ... La vedo veramente dura anche per un semplice pareggio


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset


Napoli (4-3-3): Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne.
A disp.: Rafael, Gabriel, Maggio, Chiriches, Regini, Strinic, D. Lopez, Valdifiori, Chalobah, El Kaddouri, Gabbiadini, Mertens. All. Sarri
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Grassi

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Poli, Locatelli, José Mauri, Simic, Boateng, Bertolacci, Menez, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Luiz Adriano


*


----------



## Aron (22 Febbraio 2016)

Arriviamo malissimo a questa partita.

Lodi sperticate alla squadra (totalmente fuori luogo, visto che questi giocatori si montano la testa facilmente); Balotelli e Mihajlovic a nervi tesi e Berlusconi che sta dalla parte del primo; sempre Berlusconi che ha esonerato pubblicamente l'allenatore; ancora Berlusconi che parla dei nostri "bravissimi" giocatori incluso Poli, come se ai tempi avesse parlato di quanto è forte Sordo; Mihajlovic che ce la su con Barbara per gli incontri della squadra con gli sponsor; Romagnoli a rischio; Napoli che deve vincere per riprendere la Juve.

Ci sono tutti gli ingredienti per subire una sconfitta pesantissima.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Febbraio 2016)

Una difesa da brividi


----------



## Reblanck (22 Febbraio 2016)

Perdiamo sicuro sicuro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che brutta roba giocare di lunedì


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Perdiamo sicuro sicuro.



Sei già andato a puntare la casa e la macchina sulla vittoria del Napoli quindi presumo...


----------



## 666psycho (22 Febbraio 2016)

ho perso un po di speranza di portare a casa i tre punti, soprattutto per la presenza di Zapata, ma ci voglio credere ancora! sarà durissima, ma se rimaniamo concentrati e uniti si può fare colpo. Pressing e ripartenze! Forza Milan!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Partita determinante per il proseguo della stagione..hanno vinto tutti, se noi non vinciamo perdiamo il treno definitivamente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo la tempesta che ha creato Berlusconi in questi giorni, purtroppo non mi aspetto nulla stasera, anche se la partita e' importantissima


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Impresa dura portare a casa punti, ancor di più senza Romagnoli. Ma tanto ci penserebbero comunque il nano ed il pelato a mandare tutto in vacca.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Questa secondo me è la partita chiave: se perdi vai a -9 dal treno champions e sarebbe dura recuperarli, se pareggi o vinci dai un grande segnale al resto della truppa. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

stasera ci aspetta una bella mazzata. Mi dispiace ma credo che usciremo con 0 punti e con almeno 2 gol subiti.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Le altre squadre iniziano la settimana con giocatori che si sono spaccati 35 ossa e magicamente recuperano.... da noi per una febbre saltano. Ma quanto bisogna esser fighette per non giocare per una febbre... Jordan giocò e ne mise 38 dopo che la notte fu intossicato


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Le altre squadre iniziano la settimana con giocatori che si sono spaccati 35 ossa e magicamente recuperano.... da noi per una febbre saltano. Ma quanto bisogna esser fighette per non giocare per una febbre... Jordan giocò e ne mise 38 dopo che la notte fu intossicato



Beh, un equivalente calcistico di MJ forse non è mai esistito. Jordan è l'atleta più vincente della storia, non per numero di titoli ma per forza, classe ed atteggiamento.

PS FORZA MILAN, vincere alla faccia del nano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Febbraio 2016)

*I tifosi partenopei disturbano il risveglio rossonero: dalle ore 9 di questa mattina, un gruppo di tifosi ha intonato cori e prodotto diversi rumori per minare la concentrazione della squadra.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *I tifosi partenopei disturbano il risveglio rossonero: dalle ore 9 di questa mattina, un gruppo di tifosi ha intonato cori e prodotto diversi rumori per minare la concentrazione della squadra.*



A beh, sono stati svegliati alle nove, a questo punto sono legittimati a dormire in campo


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *I tifosi partenopei disturbano il risveglio rossonero: dalle ore 9 di questa mattina, un gruppo di tifosi ha intonato cori e prodotto diversi rumori per minare la concentrazione della squadra.*



Ma questi "tifosi partenopei" non lavorano nella vita? O di professione fanno i disturbatori?!


----------



## francesco pagliuca (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho nulla contro gli stranieri ma vedere la formazione del Napoli con un solo italiano ci deve fare riflettere ma in fondo jet e' lo specchio dell' Italia che piano piano sara' invasa dagli stranieri in tutti i settori un processo iniziato da tempo


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *I tifosi partenopei disturbano il risveglio rossonero: dalle ore 9 di questa mattina, un gruppo di tifosi ha intonato cori e prodotto diversi rumori per minare la concentrazione della squadra.*



Che degrado.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Le altre squadre iniziano la settimana con giocatori che si sono spaccati 35 ossa e magicamente recuperano.... da noi per una febbre saltano. Ma quanto bisogna esser fighette per non giocare per una febbre... Jordan giocò e ne mise 38 dopo che la notte fu intossicato



Beh, non è questione di essere fighette, probabilmente in campo ci andrebbe pure, anzi conoscendo Romagnoli di sicuro, ma tra forze perse e mancato allenamento magari sarebbe più deleterio che altro.

Oltretutto A LIVELLO PURAMENTE TEORICO, *se Zapata non dorme* ha caratteristiche più adatte per stare dietro a quella furia di Higuain.


----------



## mistergao (22 Febbraio 2016)

Se settimana scorsa, dopo la sconfitta del Napoli contro la Juventus, ero moderatamente fiducioso, ora non lo sono più: il Napoli vorrà vincere a tutti i costi per tornare al primo posto e noi andremo lì senza Romagnoli e con Niang e Kucka in chissà quali condizioni. Speriamo solo che i ragazzi lottino e non ci facciano fare una figura come quella dell'andata.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ho letto lo stesso pessimismo prima del derby. I perdazzurri ci avrebbero asfaltato.
Del resto il pessimismo ti pone in una condizione win-win: se si perde c'è la soddisfazione del "io l'avevo detto", se si vince c'è lo stupore e la gioia (almeno questa, spero!) per la vittoria del Milan. 

Io non so il risultato, ovviamente, ma so per certo che ce la giocheremo con orgoglio e che no, assolutamente no, non sarà una disfatta e non sarà una vittoria facile per il piccolo Napoli. Siamo il Milan.


----------



## Reblanck (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei già andato a puntare la casa e la macchina sulla vittoria del Napoli quindi presumo...



Non gioco mai,ma se lo facessi avrei puntato sulla sconfitta del Milan al massimo un pareggio.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Febbraio 2016)

firmerei per il pareggio. le prossime 2 partite si può recuperare punti.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non gioco mai,ma se lo facessi avrei puntato sulla sconfitta del Milan al massimo un pareggio.



Hai detto di essere sicuro sicuro, scommetti!


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho letto lo stesso pessimismo prima del derby. I perdazzurri ci avrebbero asfaltato.
> Del resto il pessimismo ti pone in una condizione win-win: se si perde c'è la soddisfazione del "io l'avevo detto", se si vince c'è lo stupore e la gioia (almeno questa, spero!) per la vittoria del Milan.
> 
> Io non so il risultato, ovviamente, ma so per certo che ce la giocheremo con orgoglio e che no, assolutamente no, non sarà una disfatta e non sarà una vittoria facile per il piccolo Napoli. Siamo il Milan.



Esatto, non sopporto questo pessimismo cosmico, non perchè non si possa esserlo, ma allo stato attuale è ridicolo.

Manco fossimo ultimi o a lottare per la salvezza.

Non avessimo gettato le prime 10 partite a cercare modulo e giocatori saremmo li con Napoli e Juve, sfido chiunque a dire che non avremmo una decina di punti in più.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Febbraio 2016)

Vediamo se Bacca stecca anche questa...


----------



## kolao95 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Bacca stecca anche questa...



Anche? Ha segnato sia alla Fiorentina che all'Inter.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, non sopporto questo pessimismo cosmico, non perchè non si possa esserlo, ma allo stato attuale è ridicolo.
> 
> Manco fossimo ultimi o a lottare per la salvezza.
> 
> Non avessimo gettato le prime 10 partite a cercare modulo e giocatori saremmo li con Napoli e Juve, sfido chiunque a dire che non avremmo una decina di punti in più.



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche? Ha segnato sia alla Fiorentina che all'Inter.



in casa, fuori non ha visto palla, come allo stadium.


----------



## Kaladin85 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il terzo posto è un'utopia, io questa partita la vedo come una sconfitta quasi sicura, ma comunque con pochi risvolti negativi.
Ho poche speranze di uscirne con dei punti e poche aspettative, se accadesse tanto meglio, altrimenti pazienza.
Non è stasera il contesto ideale per fare punti, se c'era un treno Champions l'abbiamo perso tra carpi, verona e bologna, inutile illudersi troppo.


----------



## DannySa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Romagnoli recupera o nisba?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma Romagnoli recupera o nisba?



Panchina, sembrerebbe. Non ci sono state altre novità.


----------



## aklos (22 Febbraio 2016)

*Napoli: Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne. A disp.: Rafael, Gabriel, Maggio, Chiriches, Regini, Strinic, D. Lopez, Valdifiori, Chalobah, El Kaddouri, Gabbiadini, Mertens. All. Maurizio Sarri

Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Poli, Locatelli, José Mauri, Simic, Boateng, Bertolacci, Menez, Balotelli. All: Sinisa Mihajlovic*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

aklos ha scritto:


> *Napoli: Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne. A disp.: Rafael, Gabriel, Maggio, Chiriches, Regini, Strinic, D. Lopez, Valdifiori, Chalobah, El Kaddouri, Gabbiadini, Mertens. All. Maurizio Sarri
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Poli, Locatelli, José Mauri, Simic, Boateng, Bertolacci, Menez, Balotelli. All: Sinisa Mihajlovic*



Il Napoli sempre al completo, sempre, mai un raffreddore a nessuno


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

aklos ha scritto:


> *Napoli: Reina; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Higuain, Insigne. A disp.: Rafael, Gabriel, Maggio, Chiriches, Regini, Strinic, D. Lopez, Valdifiori, Chalobah, El Kaddouri, Gabbiadini, Mertens. All. Maurizio Sarri
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang. A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Poli, Locatelli, José Mauri, Simic, Boateng, Bertolacci, Menez, Balotelli. All: Sinisa Mihajlovic*


Ma Luiz Adriano che fine ha fatto?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il Napoli sempre al completo, sempre, mai un raffreddore a nessuno



Secondo me è il clima, son 10 anni che è cosi...qualcosa deve esserci.


----------



## Didaco (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me è il clima, son 10 anni che è cosi...qualcosa deve esserci.



E' la pizza...


----------



## ignaxio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Su Sky ho sentito un "Donnarumma in panchina" e mi stava venendo un infarto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Febbraio 2016)

Stavo pensando che se ci innestassimo alcuni panchinari del napoli (mertens e valdifiori su tutti) avremmo una squadra degna di nota...


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Berlusconi su telelombardia ha detto che ha chiamato personalmente 7 giocatori per caricarli. Siamo a posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non teniamo palla


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

ottimo niang


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

soffrire e ripartire, dai dai, bisogna saper soffrire stasera


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

jack dio santo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Insigne da ammonizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che balle pero facciamo tutto bene, poi arriva il maledetto muro


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il nostro centrocampo è troppo timido. Così si rischia di certo.


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Mi sa che stasera ci sbranano


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bene Zapata fino ad ora.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (22 Febbraio 2016)

[MENTION=1701]ACM_Dennis[/MENTION] non si parla di streaming qui. Alla prossima scatta il ban


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo manca completamente di personalità.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perche fanno tirare le punizioni a Montolivo? Il piu scarso di tutti


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

oddio sto sbadigliando come un facocero


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che tristezza non la teniamo 10 secondi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto è idiota Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sto Niang tira solo maglie?


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Certo che se bonaventura non torna a coprire e niang deve fare il lavoro di 3 ruoli...


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Partitaccia


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Certo che se bonaventura non torna a coprire e niang deve fare il lavoro di 3 ruoli...



è quello che fa più o meno sempre..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Niang è inutile e dannoso, piuttosto gioco con un CC in più (Bertolacci)


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo è un'agonia. Nemmeno concentrato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

La mancanza di precisione nei passaggi Bacca mi stupisce ogni volta. Purtroppo in gare come queste, un Luiz Adriano sarebbe piu utile.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niang è inutile e dannoso, piuttosto gioco con un CC in più (Bertolacci)



Bertolacci non è un CC in più ma un giocatore in meno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Finita.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco. Che culo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Finita


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Contro la Juve sarabbe uscita


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

finita, siamo proprio fortunati


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

E vabbe ma che sfiga però.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Povero Gigio


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Troppa imprecisione. Troppa. Non si salva quasi nessuno. donnarumma male ancora.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il divario tecnico e troppo ampio. Valdifiori fa la riserva a Jorginho. Entrambi da noi sarebbero titolari fissi. Invece di Jorginho al epoca noi prendemmo Essien. La differenza e questa. Niente da fare.

Il miracolo oggi non ci sara.


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Solo lì poteva entrare, ti pare che va proprio nell'angolino basso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Febbraio 2016)

Figuariamoci se quella scarpata deviata non finiva nell'angolino...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Troppa imprecisione. Troppa. Non si salva quasi nessuno. donnarumma male ancora.



Donnarumma=?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Finita


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

oh noooo. 

vabbè pace. 
dispiace però subire gol su una deviazione nostra.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

Contro l'Inter, quella deviazione avrebbe spedito il pallone a Posillipo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Donnarumma=?



Sì doveva sdoppiarsi e prenderla di ano


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2016)

Si va beh pure le deviazioni, già sono forti poi gli regaliamo pure i gol con le deviazioni ma dai.


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bonaventura male male.

Però segna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che fortuna! Jack!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

GIACOMOOOOOooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bonaventura!

1-1!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## marionep (22 Febbraio 2016)

Metà campo superata 5 volte in un tempo, meno che nelle sfide col Barca di Guardiola. Una delle prestazioni più imbarazzanti degli ultimi 30 anni a livello di mentalità.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

finalmente godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CIppO (22 Febbraio 2016)

Dai!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Jackkk.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Perché non andate sul forum del Napoli?


----------



## Butcher (22 Febbraio 2016)

Jack mi amor!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Perché non andate sul forum del Napoli?



Ma infatti, cosa c'è da festeggiare se vincono sti esaltati? Che la Juve va a -1? Wow


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Perché non andate sul forum del Napoli?



Perché non andate sul forum della Juventus?


----------



## Sotiris (22 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 4,5 (errore tremendo sull'autogol sia nel posizionamento sia nella reattività)

Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Zapata 6
Antonelli 6

Honda 5,5
Montolivo 5,5
Kucka 5,5
Bonaventura 7- (non solo per il gol, a prescindere)

Niang 6-
Bacca 5,5


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

E andiamo. Adesso la pressione su loro aumenta, ricordiamoci il secondo tempo dell'Inter al San Paolo


----------



## ignaxio (22 Febbraio 2016)

non capisco che colpe abbia gigio sul gol


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2016)

grande jack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> non capisco che colpe abbia gigio sul gol



Non ha colpe oggettivamente. Palla deviata.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Spero nel non pareggio, sarebbe disastroso per entrambi. Il peggior risultato.


----------



## Tobi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Dai pressiamoli un po che vanno in tilt


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Honda per abnegazione é veramente migliorato molto. Kucka non è al massimo e si vede, magari lo poteva rischiare nel secondo tempo. Malissimo le punte. Bacca non ne tiene una, né riesce mai a fare un passaggio buono. Allora perché non se ne sta nei pressi dell'area di rigore ad attendere palloni vaganti.


----------



## Reblanck (22 Febbraio 2016)

Chiaro che se continuiamo a giocare cosi prima o poi un altro goal ce lo mettono...
A centrocampo non c'è nessuno che ha le palle per prendere le redini del gioco,dai su la difesa deve giocare più alta altrimenti prendiamo goal sicuro,e in attacco devono tenere un pallone per permettere alla squadra di salire,il problema è la mentalità con cui sono entrati in campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero nel non pareggio, sarebbe disastroso per entrambi. Il peggior risultato.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bisogna osare poi se hanno il secondo colpo di culo amen


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2016)

il napoli comunque con sto gol è messo sotto pressione, li dobbiamo attaccare e scoppiano


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK JACK !!!!!!!!

Dai che con un pò di Inter la vinciamo!!!!


----------



## Il Genio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma le colpe di Donnarumma dove sarebbero?


----------



## ignaxio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero nel non pareggio, sarebbe disastroso per entrambi. Il peggior risultato.


per noi andrebbe bene per il morale


----------



## Baggio (22 Febbraio 2016)

E chi ce lo ha portato Giacominoooo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma le colpe di Donnarumma dove sarebbero?



nella mente dei pazzi visionari


----------



## J&B (22 Febbraio 2016)

Solito Milan,ma meritiamo il pareggio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Un punto sarebbe oro specialmente e soprattutto per il morale,uscire imbattuti dal san Paolo ci darebbe comunque carica per le partite alla nostra portata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ho letto critiche a Gigio sul gol ... Ma avete mai giocato una partita di calcio nella vostra vita ?


----------



## LukeLike (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma il Napoli sempre su deviazione ci deve segnare? Ieri Inler, oggi Insigne. Ma che è.


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero nel non pareggio, sarebbe disastroso per entrambi. Il peggior risultato.



Meglio pareggiare che perdere. A me rode tanto lasciare i 3 punti a sti qua anche se si giocano il campionato con i gobbi


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma le colpe di Donnarumma dove sarebbero?



Me lo chiedo pure io. A volte leggo assurdità uniche.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Dobbiamo crederci, se prendiamo fiducia e giochiamo un po' di più possiamo fare bene. Abbiamo cominciato molto bene poi dopo un passaggio sbagliato di montolivo che ha dato il via ad un loro contropiede pericoloso ci siamo abbassati troppo


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho letto critiche a Gigio sul gol ... Ma avete mai giocato una partita di calcio nella vostra vita ?



Non ha sbagliato, ma speravo la prendesse.

Manca il suo tuffo.. questo puo' trarre in inganno..ma se si tuffava la prendeva...copre 4 metri tuffandosi quello.

Nulla di incredibile cmq... tanto ha segnato Jack subito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Vincere in qualche modo, ma vincere. Per favore ragazzi!!


----------



## walter 22 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma le colpe di Donnarumma dove sarebbero?



Doveva prevedere che il tiro sarebbe stato deviato e che andava all'angolino, anche i tassisti lo avrebbero previsto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> per noi andrebbe bene per il morale



Morale? Cosa sarebbe? Quello che contano sono i punti, inutile dire morale bla bla bla se domenica prossima ti presenti a San Siro contro una piccola e le prendi


----------



## Gekyn (22 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma voto 3, un portiere dovrebbe avere minimo il dono dell'ubiquità.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Meglio pareggiare che perdere. A me rode tanto lasciare i 3 punti a sti qua anche se si giocano il campionato con i gobbi



Pareggiar significa Gobbi ancora primi e noi a tipo -8 dal terzo posto ed addio terzo posto se ci si crede.

Un punto a noi non servirebbe nulla. Facciamo un favore solo ai rubentini


----------



## Il Genio (22 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ha sbagliato, ma speravo la prendesse.
> 
> Manca il suo tuffo.. questo puo' trarre in inganno..ma se si tuffava la prendeva...copre 4 metri tuffandosi quello.
> 
> Nulla di incredibile cmq... tanto ha segnato Jack subito



Sbagli, riguarda il replay e vedrai che si tuffa. Il fatto è che il campo è bagnato e Callejon gli passa davanti IN FUORIGIOCO


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*Adesso datemi un rigore paurosamente inesistente* che tanto poi lo dovrà giustificare Max Allegri o Marotta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2016)

La tattica è tenere duro fino all' 85°, e poi beffare quei palloni gonfiati negli ultimissimi minuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Doveva prevedere che il tiro sarebbe stato deviato e che andava all'angolino, anche i tassisti lo avrebbero previsto.





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Donnarumma voto 3, un portiere dovrebbe avere minimo il dono dell'ubiquità.






Comunque a me non sta dispiacendo la partita, non abbiamo il #pallinodelgiuoco ma ci stiamo difendendo con carattere.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Febbraio 2016)

Purtroppo appena tocchiamo palla puntualmente la restituiamo al Napoli,sara' molto difficile non subire un altro goal. Speriamo


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Difesa e Bonaventura.
Non possiamo giocare così anche il secondo tempo. Subiamo troppo. Facciamo il loro gioco.
Dai su!!

Comunque, lo ripeto p'er la tremiliardesima volta...
IO
AMO
BONAVENTURA


----------



## ignaxio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Calmi.. Bacca deve ancora fare il primo tiro in porta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Adesso datemi un rigore paurosamente inesistente* che tanto poi lo dovrà giustificare Max Allegri o Marotta



Sarebbe da eiaculazione penale, anale, nasale e da qualsiasi orifizio


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, cosa c'è da festeggiare se vincono sti esaltati? Che la Juve va a -1? Wow



gente che poi si lamenta della mentalità perdente della società
Figurati, poi, vanno a citare i perdenti per eccellenza. Pfff...


----------



## Victorss (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pareggiar significa Gobbi ancora primi e noi a tipo -8 dal terzo posto ed addio terzo posto se ci si crede.
> 
> Un punto a noi non servirebbe nulla. Facciamo un favore solo ai rubentini


Ehm..settimana prossima c é juve inter e fiorentina Napoli. Stasera un pareggio va benissimo, la partita da vincere é col Toro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Qua ci vuole qualcosa tra centrocampo e attacco, un Menez in forma non sarebbe male


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

niang asino


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Nooo Kuco

Bravissimo un carro armato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Niang dio mio dio mio dio mio


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

quando parte Kucka sembra Messi hahah


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Febbraio 2016)

Grande kuco! E pensare che quando sei arrivato imprecavo in cirillico...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Gigioooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

I lanci di Montolivo... Dio mio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ecco Montolivo appena lo pressi un pò, eccolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sparati Montolivo. Che vergogna. Dorme in piedi.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sto Montolivo


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non siamo esistiti proprio in questo secondo tempo. Sostituire una delle due punte no vero?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

montolivo che abbocca in pieno alla mezza simulata di hamsik.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ancora Montolivo in campo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Io temo più Mertens che Insigne e Cannellone


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

mamma mia che paura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

La tecnica dei nostri e qualcosa di vergognoso


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma santo riusciamo a tenere sta palla.. tutti coi piedi quadrati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perché lanciamo nel vuoto? Non capisco, che problemi abbiamo?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Entra Menez


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

la mossa menez per bacca stasera ci sta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma cosa toglie Bacca che non si deve neanche fare la doccia!!!!!!!

SI poteva far interessante ora, ma cosa fa cosa fa cosa fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Cambio che ci sta. Bacca oggi ha sbagliato tutto. Non e la gara per lui, oggi ci serviva qualcuno in grado di tener su la squadra, lui purtroppo non e in grado di farlo. Avra sbagliato il 90% dei suoi passaggi.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

bacca non tiene un pallone ragà, malissimo stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

bruttissimo cambio


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho mai criticato le scelte di Sinisa ma questa volta far uscire Bacca mah.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Dai Geremia ti prego


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bacca non tiene un pallone ragà, malissimo stasera.



Ma entra l'unico che può dargliela in profondità... E lo toglie?


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

Higuain, vai a cucinare a Masterchef e non rompere le palle.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Doveva tirare fuori Montolivo e provare a vincere..che balle sto pareggio


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

espulso quel pagliaccio di sarri.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

SARRI hahahahahahaha


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non c'abbiamo proprio provato. 
Osceni. 
Manco il Carpi....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Boh sempre fallo, sempre fallo


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Menez lo toglie secondo me.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

menez non ne azzecca mezza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

I retropassaggi di Menez... da brividi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sto CuloBaly e la sua stagione della vita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Gran intervento di Abate,


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

grande Abate


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Febbraio 2016)

Se c'è qualcuno che può decidere la partita è menez, che poi sia un ectoplasma è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo Zappata


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Surclassati manco fosse il Barcellona


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Higuain ha proprio un carateraccio.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

napoli per il tutto per tutto, coraggio ragazzi si soffre


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Febbraio 2016)

Slow motion Menez...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

tra menez e balo non si sa chi entra più scazzato. 

ma luiz adriano c'è ancora ?


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Con 80 minuti di ritardo esce Montolivo.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Niente da fare...Munnez la palla non sa darla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Menez che roba inguardabile


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

bertolacci... speriamo bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tra menez e balo non si sa chi entra più scazzato.
> 
> ma luiz adriano c'è ancora ?



"Infortunato"......

Comunque si, Menez e entrato in pieno stile Balotelli


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Questi corrono il doppio di noi...
Si vede che hanno la bava alla bocca
Hanno voglia di vincere.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Partita vergognosa di Montolivo


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Male, si soffre sto punticino sarebbe oro, ma non abbiamo costruito NULLA.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Menez al pascolo... Gli passano a due metri e non prova manco il contrasto....


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma corri menez


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che ciabattaro maledetto sto Niang

Grande Menez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma nooooo Niang


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Mannaggia menez e Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Niang... e quando sistemi i piedi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma noooooookooookkoooo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

E quando segna Niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

I bei tiri di Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sto balotelli deve sempre entrare?


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Entra Mariotelli.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Niang ha un piede che un attaccante non può avere. Perciò sarà sempre un giocatorino del kaiser


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Entra il fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

OK MIHA dobbiamo perderla per forza?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Entra Balotelli. A questo punto non ci sono piu dubbi che si tratta di un'impostazione societaria.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli.......... Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Febbraio 2016)

Oddio... Balotelli no...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Differenza tra vincenti e perdenti


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

cambio per silvio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che senso ha???? 
Cosa c entra Balotelli ora????????


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non si regge in piedi Menez


----------



## wfiesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

ordini dall'alto ormai è palese... maledetti!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che bestia Coulibaly


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che scatto Menez


----------



## alcyppa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa è un buffone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Cessolacci


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci che cancro


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci maledetto


----------



## Ciachi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacciiiii cccccciiiiiii tuoi


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2016)

abate impressionante stasera.  

che partitone.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco Abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che recupero Abate!!!!!!!!!!!!! Migliore in campo!!!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo Igna.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 5 (male in quasi tutte le situazioni oltre all'autogol subito)

Abate 6,5
Alex 6,5
Zapata 6
Antonelli 6

Honda 6
Montolivo 5-
Kucka 5,5
Bonaventura 7-

Niang 5,5
Bacca 5 (giocatore inutile se non segna, a me continua a non piacere per nulla perché a differenza di Inzaghi non dà nemmeno "garra")

Menez sv
Bertolacci sv

Mihajlovic 6,5


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che risultato inutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Godo. GODO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ovviamente la prossima la perderemo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*Lo dicevo io X scontato come la morte. *


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Un punto francamente inaspettato, ovviamente al momento la classifica piange, ma nelle prossime settimane si puo recuperare ed e un punto che sicuramente da fiducia. Peccato per quel tiro di Niang, sarebbe stato perfetto.


Come tanti nono sono un amante di Abate e Zapata ma oggi c'e da dire che entrambi erano splendidi. Oggi da applausi!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Qui 1 punto è d'oro ma il terzo posto si allontana.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Come sempre, godono solo i gobbi. La facessimo contro di loro una volta tanto una partita decente.
Sarei contento per Sinisa, ma come minimo, quando saprà il risultato, il nostro illuminatissimo presidente si infurierà per la mancata vittoria e la mancata imposizione del nostro bel giuoco, sicchè anche questo punto è inutile.


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non siamo fenomeni ma CI SIAMO. Siamo concreti, siamo una squadra


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 7
Alex 6,5
Zapata 7,5 *_*
Antonelli 6
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 5
Honda 6
Bonaventura 6,5
Niang 4,5
Bacca 3

Menez 5,5
Balotelli sv ma buon atteggiamento
Bertolacci sv sempre a terra

Mihajlovic ... non so... non so giudicare. il Milan ha fatto una partita di sacrificio, quindi bene, ma non c'ha proprio provato a vincerla...quindi male.... Gli metterei 5 e premierei i ragazzi stasera per l'impegno.


----------



## smallball (22 Febbraio 2016)

ottimo punto,meritato


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non abbiamo giocato bene ma va bene questo punto contro il Napoli è tanta roba avanti cosi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2016)

Era da anni che non combattevamo così, grandi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bene dai, sono abbastanza contento.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 (male in quasi tutte le situazioni oltre all'autogol subito)
> 
> Abate 6,5
> Alex 6,5
> ...



Condivido tutto, tranne il 5 a Bacca. O gli dai S.V o 4 secondo me.. Non sono le partite per lui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6, fatto il possibile, chissà se avrebbe potuto di più sul gol

Abate 8, prestazione difensiva eccezionale
Alex 5.5, qualche indecisione ma ci sta contro Higuain
Zapata 6.5, dorme in un'occasione ma gran partita contro ogni probabilità
Antonelli 5, male male male

Montolivo 5, bene nell'intercettare ma la costruzione........
Kucka 6.5, carrarmato
Honda 6.5, sempre pulito e sistemato
Bonaventura 7, decisivo come sempre

Niang 4
Bacca 4

Menez 3
Bertolacci 4
Balotelli 6


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo annillato Biguain. Fantastici Alex e Zapata. Molto bene anche Abate.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come sempre, godono solo i gobbi. La facessimo contro di loro una volta tanto una partita decente.
> Sarei contento per Sinisa, ma come minimo, quando saprà il risultato, il nostro illuminatissimo presidente si infurierà per la mancata vittoria e la mancata imposizione del nostro bel giuoco, sicchè anche questo punto è inutile.



Con i Gobbi purtroppo non c'è Koulibaly a regalarti il pareggio.
Questo fa la differenza


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bene , io sono contento


----------



## Reblanck (22 Febbraio 2016)

1 punto lo abbiamo preso.


----------



## gheorghehagi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 (male in quasi tutte le situazioni oltre all'autogol subito)
> 
> Abate 6,5
> Alex 6,5
> ...



non puoi dare voti così bassi al reparto difensivo che si è comportato molto bene

miha sta trasformando tutta la squadra in difensori


----------



## The P (22 Febbraio 2016)

Pareggio ottimo. Nel primo tempo non ero soddisfatto perché il Napoli non ha dato il massimo, ma nel secondo tempo invece abbiamo visto una squadra organizzata e che ha dato tutto. Peccato che non abbiamo quei due 2-3 campioni che ci permetterebbero di fare un salto di qualità.

Comunque MIhajlovic bravo, questo Milan ha una quadra e fisicamente regge. Non succedeva da anni.

Grandissimo Abate, bravissimo Zapata.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Era da anni che non combattevamo così, grandi





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bene dai, sono abbastanza contento.



Idem.


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Capisci quanto siamo caduti in basso quando vedi quasi tutti esultare per un punto contro il Nabule non uscendo dal centrocampo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2016)

Prestazione super dei centrali. Sulla fascia è ritornato ABale 
Ottimo punto.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2016)

Punto inaspettato, il terzo posto secondo me, con tre squadre davanti lo vediamo col binocolo... però dai, almeno adesso si vede una parvenza di squadra, di un qualcosa di organizzato... (P.S. Higuain, 3 partite che non segna, 2 sconfitte ed un pareggio... sarà sicuramente un caso  )


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Al San Paolo di questi tempi un punto non si butta di certo. Erano altre le partite da vincere.

Riguardo al Napoli e alla lotta scudetto con la Juve, sinceramente, a me non frega proprio niente se abbiamo fermato la corsa dei napoletani. Noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo pensare per noi, non siamo mica una squadretta come la Lazio che si scansa e i tifosi fanno pure "Oh no". Ste cose da provinciali mi fanno pena proprio.


----------



## Tobi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Buon punto che da morale, peccato non aver avuto il coraggip di vincerla, potevamo fargli male


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Io sono contenta per un punto che,seppur inutile,è d'oro. Prestazione di grande sacrificio e carattere,il gruppo c'è,e questo è importante per il morale.
Il terzo posto era fuori portata anche prima,siamo onesti.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non abbiamo perso e secondo me questo é quello che conta stasera. Per il morale era importante non perdere, e anche soffrendo non abbiamo perso. Oggi sapevamo di perdere di nuovo 3 punti nei confronti di tutti, e invece ne abbiamo persi solo 2. 

Partita difensivamente mostruosa. Se Zapata giocasse sempre così sarebbe tra i 3 migliori difensori in Italia, se non in Europa. Peccato che non giochi quasi mai così. Partita mostruosa di Abate, anche in ripartenza. Insigne é stato cancellato completamente. Honda grande in fase difensiva, Bonaventura oltre il goal, qualche azione di troppo in solitaria e un po' di superficialità.

Detto questo siamo stati troppo bassi, e davanti abbiamo degli attaccanti che in questo momento non sono da grande squadra. Non tengono un pallone che sia uno e non sono in grado ne di saltare l'uomo, né di passarla bene. Menez non é presentabile, mentre Balotelli stasera almeno ci ha provato e non ha buttato palloni.


----------



## Montag84 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Menez e Balotelli sono due giocatori in meno in campo e sono anche limitati nell'atteggiamento. Insopportabili. Scarichiamoli il prima possibile.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ora speriamo che l'Inter cada contro la Juve e il Napoli vinca contro i violacei. Magari recuperiamo qualcosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2016)

Chi prenderà la squadra l'anno prossimo, avrà una base difensiva. Sinisa ha messo le fondamenta. Ma intanto che non migliori la rosa, al massimo puoi costruire le colonne e pavimento, ma la casa non sarà completata


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Al San Paolo di questi tempi un punto non si butta di certo. Erano altre le partite da vincere.
> 
> Riguardo al Napoli e alla lotta scudetto con la Juve, sinceramente, a me non frega proprio niente se abbiamo fermato la corsa dei napoletani. Noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo pensare per noi, non siamo mica una squadretta come la Lazio che si scansa e i tifosi fanno pure "Oh no". Ste cose da provinciali mi fanno pena proprio.



Bravo, bella considerazione.
Ora, se vogliamo fare un favore ai Napuletà, bisogna vincere con la Juve. STOP.


----------



## walter 22 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Bravi i ragazzi, partita molto sofferta ma importante per il gruppo . La classifica piange ma anche se siamo scarsi almeno ora siamo una squadra


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , io sono contento



E se Niang la metteva si godeva come ricci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2016)

Per tutte le critiche del presidente. Rendiamoci conto che nei ultimi mesi abbiamo pareggiato a Roma e a Napoli, vinto contro Fiorentina e Inter e perso con un gol di scarto contro la Juve. Insomma, la strade e la giusta. Si, abbamo perso punti in partite ridicole contro le ultime della classifica, ma le gare contro Verona e Carpi erano dei furti arbitrali pazzeschi, specialmente quella contro il Verona grida vendetta. Parliamo di 4 punti che possono fare la differena....di brutto.

Da notare che fisicamente abbiamo tenuto a Napoli, non oso imaginare da quanti anni non si e piu visto qualcosa del genere.




Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6, fatto il possibile, chissà se avrebbe potuto di più sul gol
> 
> Abate 8, prestazione difensiva eccezionale
> Alex 5.5, qualche indecisione ma ci sta contro Higuain
> ...



Darei un 5 a Niang, ma in generale condivido questi voti.


----------



## Butcher (22 Febbraio 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Capisci quanto siamo caduti in basso quando vedi quasi tutti esultare per un punto contro il Nabule non uscendo dal centrocampo...



E' la mediocrizzazione graduale a cui ci stanno abituando.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo diventati una squadra tostissima. Bravo Sinisa!

Inutile fare paragoni con il passato, questo è il Milan attuale. E va preso come tale.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Signori miei teniamoci stretti Mihajlovic
Questo resuscita i morti
Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che in una partita di questa importanza e difficoltà mi sarei trovato ad affermare che Abate e Zapata sono stati semplicemente MOSTRUOSI?


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Con i Gobbi purtroppo non c'è Koulibaly a regalarti il pareggio.
> Questo fa la differenza



Sì, ovviamente tra le due squadre c'è un abisso.
Comunque, preciso, sono contento per la prestazione. Fa rabbia pensare sia inutile sotto tutti gli aspetti.


----------



## S T B (22 Febbraio 2016)

dobbiamo continuare con Miha... stasera ho visto un buon Milan, quasi bello visto il livello attuale. Sarebbe folle cambiare di nuovo... a meno che non hai a disposizione Conte


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Febbraio 2016)

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma visto che non abbiamo obiettivi seri, se l'avessimo persa non mi sarei strappato i capelli. Veder vincere ancora i gobbi mi fa bollire il sangue. A questo punto, spero di toglier loro almeno due punti quando verranno a S. Siro.
Quanto alla partita salvo solo la voglia di correre di quasi tutti e il fatto che fisicamente reggiamo, e non succedevano da anni entrambe le cose.
Per il resto, le volte in cui abbiamo passato il centrocampo con cognizione di causa le contiamo su una mano. Ormai siamo una provinciale. Con la melma che abbiamo in campo va pure bene, ma il palato è abituato a ben altro.
Per fortuna che c'è _l'eccezionale Balotelli_. _Quos vult Iupiter perdere, dementat prius_.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo ottenuto il massimo. Loro erano troppo superiori a noi. In difesa abbiamo fatto benissimo. Male male male in costruzione... troppa paura di provare qualcosa di diverso dal lancio immediato. Un pò meglio quando loro sono calati fisicamente... peccato per l'occasione buttata nel cesso da niang. 

Confermo la solita storia... abbiamo solo 11 titolari... il resto è peggio della monnezza


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chi prenderà la squadra l'anno prossimo, avrà una base difensiva. Sinisa ha messo le fondamenta. Ma intanto che non migliori la rosa, al massimo puoi costruire le colonne e pavimento, ma la casa non sarà completata



ma aspetta che arrivino gli attaccanti italiani e vedrai che bella casa


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2016)

In difesa comunque abbiamo retto alla perfezione, non gli abbiamo concesso quasi niente come occasioni nitide

Con un attacco più consistente potevano creare qualcosa di più


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ovviamente tra le due squadre c'è un abisso.
> Comunque, preciso, sono contento per la prestazione. Fa rabbia pensare sia inutile sotto tutti gli aspetti.



è utile perché è un punto guadagnato e perché dà tanta fiducia


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo diventati una squadra tostissima. Bravo Sinisa!
> 
> Inutile fare paragoni con il passato, questo è il Milan attuale. E va preso come tale.



ESATTO , il Milan attuale è questo ... Inutile pensare a quello che andava a vincere a Manchester.. non siamo più quel Milan ne nella testa ne nei giocatori


----------



## mèuris (22 Febbraio 2016)

Partita strepitosa di tutta la linea difensiva,secondo me. In generale, abbiamo concesso poco e siamo stati molto compatti. In questo periodo è dura per tutti affrontarci.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2016)

Con un centrocampo, intendo un centrocampo esistente  , potevamo vincerla.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Febbraio 2016)

La cosa maggiormente confortante è che abbiamo retto fisicamente sino all'ultimo...

In tempi non troppo lontani, dopo il primo gol, saremmo stati presi a pallonate senza mai più superare la metà campo...


----------



## gheorghehagi (22 Febbraio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> dobbiamo continuare con Miha... stasera ho visto un buon Milan, quasi bello visto il livello attuale. Sarebbe folle cambiare di nuovo... a meno che non hai a disposizione Conte



miha è un buonissimo allenatore in seconda non un allenatore, deve essere affiancato da qualcuno che abbia in mente un gioco


----------



## 666psycho (22 Febbraio 2016)

non abbiamo creato occasioni o cmq molto poche, ma devo dire che in difesa abbiamo tenuto bene. avessimo un centrocampo più tecnico le cose sarebbero più facile. Ho sperato nei tre punti ma mi accontento di uno. Ormai non siamo più il milan di una volta, ma finché c'è impegno va bene.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Io vorrei fare un elogio ad Abate e Zapata. Giustamente criticatissimi in passato, stasera hanno retto la pressione in modo impeccabile. Giusto zapata mezza sbavatura su uno scivolone causato dalle scarpe


----------



## Aragorn (22 Febbraio 2016)

Punto buono per il morale, inutile per la classifica


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2016)

un paio di mesi fa dopo il loro gol fortunoso ci saremmo depressi e sarebbe finita 4-5 a 0


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo malissimo oggi. Zapata strepitoso, Alex un muro, Abate formidabile. Niang ottimo, ma deve essere più incisivo in fase d'attacco. Kucka solito carrarmato. Bonaventura leader. 
Il resto male, non mi sono piaciuti. Antonelli brutta partita, honda così così, poteva fare meglio; Menez lo odio, indolente e fermo. Bacca male molto male, ma ha poche colpe. Balo invece mi è piaciuto come è entrato, obiettivamente l'avrei messo prima al posto di bacca e non avrei messo menez.


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Febbraio 2016)

balotelli e' stato messo in campo solo per tenere palla e metterci il fisico , cosa che sicuramente non poteva fare bacca.

partita straordinaria della difesa , oggi contava non prenderle e questo e' stato fatto un punto d'oro che serve piu' per il morale che per la classifica.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Buon pari.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non sono contento perche non mi piace vedere la mia squadra giocare cosi bassa credo potevamo fare molto di piu in avanti, a centrocampo in fase di impostazione Montolivo e compagnia hanno svagliato quasi tutto, bene la difesa sopratutto Zapata cmq sono convinto che oggi si poteva fare di più ma ovviamente ad questi livelli ci mancano dei campioni in ataco e sopratutto a centrocampo.

Gigio 6
Abate 7
Alex 6
Zapata 7
Antonelli 6
Honda 6
Montolivo 4
Kucka 5
Jack 6
Niang 5
Bacca 4


----------



## LukeLike (22 Febbraio 2016)

Con un altro allenatore, questa partita l'avremmo persa in maniera schiacciante 99 su 100.


----------



## Ciachi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Meraviglioso Zapata ora su Sky....."quando sono concentrato in campo non ce n'è per nessuno"!!!!


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare un elogio ad Abate e Zapata. Giustamente criticatissimi in passato, stasera hanno retto la pressione in modo impeccabile. Giusto zapata mezza sbavatura su uno scivolone causato dalle scarpe



mi associo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso Zapata ora su Sky....."quando sono concentrato in campo non ce n'è per nessuno"!!!!



...purtroppo è concentrato molto raramente...


----------



## Ciachi (22 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...purtroppo è concentrato molto raramente...



Verissimo ...purtroppo


A proposito di caxxate anche jorginho non scherza ....sempre su Sky :" li abbiamo massacrati"!!!! ....jorginho ...mavafffff.....


----------



## ignaxio (22 Febbraio 2016)

intanto su sky Jorginho fa il gradasso dicendo che ci ha "massacrati"


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ottimo punto, però in fase offensiva si poteva far di più. Difensivamente perfetti. Abbiamo concesso praticamente nulla. Davanti poca roba. Però siamo sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Son sincero, mi aspettavo più intraprendenza.


Peccato perchè la palla del 2-1 più nitida nonostante tutto l'abbiamo avuta noi, ora giù la testa e fare punti, sempre.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Son sincero, mi aspettavo più intraprendenza.
> 
> 
> Peccato perchè la palla del 2-1 più nitida nonostante tutto l'abbiamo avuta noi, ora giù la testa e fare punti, sempre.



Non esageriamo adesso. Hanno preso un palo clamoroso, un occasione importante con El Kaddouri, e un'altra con Higuain deviata da Zapata. Noi invece abbiamo avuto occasioni potenziali, che non siamo stati bravi a renderle pericolose.


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con un centrocampo, intendo un centrocampo esistente  , potevamo vincerla.



stai tranquillo, perche in estate compreremo 3 attaccanti


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Febbraio 2016)

Signori dobbiamo capire che attualmente siamo una squadra mediocre con dei giocatori che difficilmente possono fare di meglio. Per queste ragioni dico che oggi abbiamo fatto un'ottima partita. Almeno adesso siamo una vera squadra, che lotta con chiunque. Non capisco la puzza sotto il naso di alcuni, io il Milan e i miei colori li tifo comunque ed in qualsiasi situazione, e ve lo dice uno che disprezza questa dirigenza!

Gigio 6
Abate 7,5
Alex 6,5
Zapata 7,5
Antonelli 6,5
Honda 7
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 6
Bonaventura 7
Niang 5,5
Bacca 5

Menez 5,5
Balotelli 6
Bertolacci 5 mamma mia

Mijahilovic 7 continua così


----------



## Sotiris (23 Febbraio 2016)

Peccato per la prestazione di Donnarumma (totalmente assente sulle palle alte e completamente fuori posizione sull'autogol e lento in reattività) altrimenti avremmo potuto vincere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> miha è un buonissimo allenatore in seconda non un allenatore, deve essere affiancato da qualcuno che abbia in mente un gioco



pensare che magari per fare un gioco migliore servano dei centrocampisti no eh?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque quelli che prima della partita dicevano che questo milan non è poi così lontano dal Napoli, soprattutto in relazione al centrocampo, cambiate spacciatore.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ho visto la partita al San Paolo, ahimé non ho neanche potuto esultare al gol di Jack perché sono stato costretto a vedermela tra i napoletani. Nel primo tempo abbiamo sofferto tantissimo, la squadra non riusciva mai a ripartire per due motivi: Montolivo imprecisissimo in fase d'impostazione e soprattutto Bacca che non ha visto boccia e si faceva anticipare costantemente dal duo napoletano. Nel secondo tempo, a parte la sfuriata finale con i tiri Gabbiadini (mi pare) e El Kaddouri, la partita è stata piuttosto equilibrata e addirittura Niang ha avuto l'occasione per il 2-1. Sono rimasto molto impressionato da Jack e dalla linea difensiva, veramente perfetti.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2016)

devo ammettere che Zapata ha fatto un ottima partita come anche Abate... Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?  Male Montolivo, Antonelli e Bacca. Bene il resto direi.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> devo ammettere che Zapata ha fatto un ottima partita come anche Abate... Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?  Male Montolivo, Antonelli e Bacca. Bene il resto direi.



male anche niang. non benissimo kucka, ma ci sta.
mi sono piaciuti molto zapata, abate e bonaventura.


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo giocato la partita che dovevamo giocare: attenti, chiusi e concentrati portando a casa punti dal San Paolo (la terza squadra ad esserci riuscita quest'anno).
Purtroppo questo tipo di gioco lo sfrutti solo se sei in grado di ripartire con gli attaccanti per colpire l'avversario sbilanciato e l'inadeguatezza (tattica ma anche tecnica) di Bacca si è rivelata un handicap pesante.

Questa rosa, soltanto con un Ibra da sfruttare in queste occasioni al posto del colombiano sarebbe da terzo posto comodo.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (23 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato la partita che dovevamo giocare: attenti, chiusi e concentrati portando a casa punti dal San Paolo (la terza squadra ad esserci riuscita quest'anno).
> Purtroppo questo tipo di gioco lo sfrutti solo se sei in grado di ripartire con gli attaccanti per colpire l'avversario sbilanciato e l'inadeguatezza (tattica ma anche tecnica) di Bacca si è rivelata un handicap pesante.
> 
> Questa rosa, soltanto con un Ibra da sfruttare in queste occasioni al posto del colombiano sarebbe da terzo posto comodo.



No scusa, ma secondo me con Ibrahimovic disponibile ogni partita, questa squadra si giocava lo scudetto altroché...comunque ieri grandi, grandi e veri lottatori. Devo dire che il Napoli é proprio forte, spero vinca lo scudetto


----------



## zlatan (23 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato la partita che dovevamo giocare: attenti, chiusi e concentrati portando a casa punti dal San Paolo (la terza squadra ad esserci riuscita quest'anno).
> Purtroppo questo tipo di gioco lo sfrutti solo se sei in grado di ripartire con gli attaccanti per colpire l'avversario sbilanciato e l'inadeguatezza (tattica ma anche tecnica) di Bacca si è rivelata un handicap pesante.
> 
> Questa rosa, soltanto con un Ibra da sfruttare in queste occasioni al posto del colombiano sarebbe da terzo posto comodo.



No Ibra non può essere relegato al ruolo di sostituto del colombiano. Io dico che per quello che stiamo facendo nel girone di ritorno, avessimo avuto Ibra da affiancare a Bacca, saremmo stati da terzo posto.


----------



## Il Genio (23 Febbraio 2016)

A mente fredda devo ribadire che Zapata e Abate sono stati fantastici.
Antonelli è questo, può combinare qualcosa in avanti ma dietro è una sciagura, non sa difendere (probabilmente paga i tanti anni giocati in una difesa a 5 dove l'esterno deve pensare ad attaccare e non a difendere), non è un caso che tutte ma proprio tutte le occasioni pericolose siano venute da sinistra (così come nel derby ed in quasi tutte le partite successive). Se davvero Vangioni in attacco è di qualità, ben venga, tanto non difendere per non difendere...
A centrocampo non c'è qualità, inutile cercarne. La sgroppata di Kucka nel secondo tempo è emblematica: 50mt di progressione palla al piede in cui non riesce a stargli dietro nessuno culminata con un passaggio sbagliato di almento 3 metri.
Montolivo è ok allorquando ci sono spazi ed il ritmo è lento, se appena si alza un pochino è un dramma.
Bacca... So di andare controcorrente, ma lo ritengo sinceramente inutile. E' un ottimo cecchino, nulla da eccepire, ma preferisco di gran lunga uno che magari segna al secondo tentativo ma oltre a quello riesce ogni mezza giornata ad azzeccarti un passaggio e a chiudere un triangolo piuttosto che giocare perennemente in 10


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No Ibra non può essere relegato al ruolo di sostituto del colombiano. Io dico che per quello che stiamo facendo nel girone di ritorno, avessimo avuto Ibra da affiancare a Bacca, saremmo stati da terzo posto.



In realtà intendevo Ibra titolare fisso (ovviamente con i limiti fisici dovuti all'età), Bacca al suo fianco contro le piccole, Niang nelle partite importanti perchè purtroppo il colombiano è totalmente inadatto ad un ruolo da titolare contro squadre più forti di noi.



Il Genio ha scritto:


> Bacca... So di andare controcorrente, ma lo ritengo sinceramente inutile. E' un ottimo cecchino, nulla da eccepire, ma preferisco di gran lunga uno che magari segna al secondo tentativo ma oltre a quello riesce ogni mezza giornata ad azzeccarti un passaggio e a chiudere un triangolo piuttosto che giocare perennemente in 10



E' un buon attaccante, da 20 gol a campionato, quasi trentenne e con evidentissimi limiti tecnici e tattici che escono fuori prepotentemente quando si trova ad affrontare difese organizzate che gli lasciano poco spazio.
Per 60 milioni sarebbe da cedere ad occhi chiusi, anche perchè l'anno prossimo quasi certamente giocheremo in Europa: fosse EL probabilmente potrebbe dire la sua, ma nella remota eventualità che centrassimo la qualificazione Champions, dubito che riuscirebbe ad incidere.
Se vendere lui vuol dire avere la possibilità di riprendere Ibra, sarebbe folle non farlo.


----------



## zlatan (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi abbiamo giocato da provinciale, ma con Napoli e Juve ci sta. Come diceva qualcuno, via la puzza da sotto il naso, non siamo da anni più quelli di 5 anni fa, dobbiamo accontentarci. Per il terzo posto è impossibile, ma chiudere il campionato con il quinto posto e perdere onorevolmente con i gobbi in finale, mi sentirei per lo meno non umiliato come negli ultimi 2 anni...


----------



## davoreb (23 Febbraio 2016)

Dai questa c'è andata bene e si sono evidenziati i limiti della Rosa, un punto guadagnato.

Non capisco tutte le critiche a Bacca, oggi non era la sua partita, anche Higuain ha fatto poco e di sicuro ha ricevuto molto più palloni giocabili allora non va bene neanche lui?


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Febbraio 2016)

bacca da 4, come sempre quando conta.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Dai questa c'è andata bene e si sono evidenziati i limiti della Rosa, un punto guadagnato.
> 
> Non capisco tutte le critiche a Bacca, oggi non era la sua partita, anche Higuain ha fatto poco e di sicuro ha ricevuto molto più palloni giocabili allora non va bene neanche lui?



.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> bacca da 4, come sempre quando conta.



Ti ripeto: come con Inter e Fiorentina, no?


----------



## LukeLike (23 Febbraio 2016)

Si diceva lo stesso di Alexandre Pato: "sparisce nelle partite che contano". Boom, doppietta nel derby scudetto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> bacca da 4, come sempre quando conta.



E' un attaccante d'area di rigore, non e' un giocatore che ti prende la palla a centrocampo e ti fa gol di contropiede. Questo potrebbe essere Menez, se solo fosse in condizione e non al 10 %


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pensare che magari per fare un gioco migliore servano dei centrocampisti no eh?



No...non sei in europa


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> No...non sei in europa



giocavi contro il Napoli, in Europa ci sono squadre nettamente più scarse


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> No...non sei in europa



Il Napoli è l'unica squadra del campionato italiano a giocare un calcio europeo, ripeto, l'unica.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giocavi contro il Napoli, in Europa ci sono squadre nettamente più scarse



Esatto, non dimentichiamo che il Napoli fino ad oggi in Europa nel girone partiva da minimo 4-0 a zero...mica poco.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2016)

Grande prestazione, grande carattere. Scendiamo sempre con questa testa e ci toglieremo delle soddisfazioni. Mi piace il fatto di potercela giocare con tutte, a questo punto del campionato.


----------



## gheorghehagi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è l'unica squadra del campionato italiano a giocare un calcio europeo, ripeto, l'unica.



Un calcio da serie b con interpreti da Europa League


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo una squadra in italia ostica per tutti in questo momento. Peccato non avere gli interpreti giusti in diversi ruoli


----------



## Milanforever63 (23 Febbraio 2016)

con la rosa che abbiamo la coperta è sempre corta con le squadre forti .. ergo se vuoi proteggere la difesa devi fare come ieri .. il rovescio della medaglia è che davanti o ti affidi alle sgroppate di Niang oppure non arriva UN pallone giocabile che sia uno a Bacca .. poi è ovvio che prenda 4


----------



## Il Genio (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è l'unica squadra del campionato italiano a giocare un calcio europeo, ripeto, l'unica.



.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> con la rosa che abbiamo la coperta è sempre corta con le squadre forti .. ergo se vuoi proteggere la difesa devi fare come ieri .. il rovescio della medaglia è che davanti o ti affidi alle sgroppate di Niang oppure non arriva UN pallone giocabile che sia uno a Bacca .. poi è ovvio che prenda 4



Per forza non abbiamo centrocampisti.

In tutto il campionato abbiamo fatto 2 gol con i centrocampisti centrali, roba mai vista.


----------



## zlatan (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi Bacca non è Ronaldo o Messi, ma non è neanche Higuain. Bacca è un Inzaghi con meno frenesia e meno senso del gol e poco più tecnica. Non è un fenomeno ma se avesse un centrocampo decente o Ibra di fianco, farebbe 30 gol. Detto questo, arrivasse davvero un'offerta da 40 milioni, lo venderei immediatamente, ma non succederà, e comunque io punterei a prendere qualcuno decente come trequartista, piuttosto che vendere lui (che comunque non mi fa impazzire), e andare alla ricerca di un altro centravanti che poi si dovrebbe adattare al nostro campionato. Io impazzisco per Pavoletti per esempio, ma capisco che non ci si può presentare in Europa Leaugue con Pavoletti (siamo tutti convinti??? Mah).....Tornando a ieri, il 4 Bacca forse è esagerato, ma lui è come Trezeguet o segna, o il 4/5 è d'obbligo....


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> male anche niang. non benissimo kucka, ma ci sta.
> mi sono piaciuti molto zapata, abate e bonaventura.



male niang, non direi, ha fatto molto lavoro sporco e aiuta tanto la squadra, penso la sufficienza giusta giusta, come anche Kucka...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Bacca non è Ronaldo o Messi, ma non è neanche Higuain. Bacca è un Inzaghi con meno frenesia e meno senso del gol e poco più tecnica. Non è un fenomeno ma se avesse un centrocampo decente o Ibra di fianco, farebbe 30 gol. Detto questo, arrivasse davvero un'offerta da 40 milioni, lo venderei immediatamente, ma non succederà, e comunque io punterei a prendere qualcuno decente come trequartista, piuttosto che vendere lui (che comunque non mi fa impazzire), e andare alla ricerca di un altro centravanti che poi si dovrebbe adattare al nostro campionato. Io impazzisco per Pavoletti per esempio, ma capisco che non ci si può presentare in Europa Leaugue con Pavoletti (siamo tutti convinti??? Mah).....Tornando a ieri, il 4 Bacca forse è esagerato, ma lui è come Trezeguet o segna, o il 4/5 è d'obbligo....



quindi bacca fa schifo e pavoletti ti fa impazzire..mah, pavoletti poi mi sembra ancora peggio nel senso del gioco o gli dai palloni alti e cross dal fondo o è assolutamente inutile


----------



## zlatan (24 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi bacca fa schifo e pavoletti ti fa impazzire..mah, pavoletti poi mi sembra ancora peggio nel senso del gioco o gli dai palloni alti e cross dal fondo o è assolutamente inutile



Mah figurati se posso preferire Pavoletti a Bacca... HO detto solo che se stiamo come stiamo con le pezze al c... e dobbiamo per forza vendere per acquistare, se ci danno 40 milioni per Bacca, io li prenderei al volo e andrei su un regista Top. Poi siccome di soldi te ne rimangono pochi, Pavoletti potrebbe essere una soluzione. O questo ha fatto 10 gol giocando metà delle partite, in un Genoa scandaloso di quest'anno, se lo metti nel Milan attulae, fa la fine di Destro, ma in un Milan che torna ad avere un gioco, secondo me può fare bene....


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah figurati se posso preferire Pavoletti a Bacca... HO detto solo che se stiamo come stiamo con le pezze al c... e dobbiamo per forza vendere per acquistare, se ci danno 40 milioni per Bacca, io li prenderei al volo e andrei su un regista Top. Poi siccome di soldi te ne rimangono pochi, Pavoletti potrebbe essere una soluzione. O questo ha fatto 10 gol giocando metà delle partite, in un Genoa scandaloso di quest'anno, se lo metti nel Milan attulae, fa la fine di Destro, ma in un Milan che torna ad avere un gioco, secondo me può fare bene....



lo so che il Genoa è scandaloso ma allora cerci che ha fatto 2 gol in due partite?? pavoletti è un centravanti d area bravo nei colpi di testa, il Genoa fa una marea di cross ogni partita noi ne facciamo 2 o 3, per me non è adatto..


----------

